# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Where are all the former news anchors?

## Keith

I was just wondering what has happened to some of the former news anchors and reporters from Ch4, Ch5, and Ch9? From an earlier post. Mr.Anderson made the comment that Cherokee Ballard had left. I had no idea. Channel 9 did a special segment a couple of months ago that basically let us know where some of their former anchors and reporters were working now.

There seems to be so many new reporters coming to OKC. Usually when a new reporter comes in, it means another reporter has left.

----------


## mranderson

Cherokee said she left because she had reached her goals. She will still be available for special reports (the reason she was on the air on election night). She is also going to teach journalism at OU.

I just hope and pray she is alright. I have met her and have always liked her. She was really nice to me.   :Smile:

----------


## floater

KWTV  reporters' new gigs, as far as I know: Tony Clark is with CNN, Mitch Jelniker is in Denver, Patti Saurez is pursuing an acting career, Chris Harrison makes a living telling somebody there's one more rose left (on top of hosting "Designer's Challenge"), Mike Carpenter is spokesperson for CityVue20, and Jennifer Reynolds hosts Oklahoma Today.

KOCO reporters' new gigs, as far as I know: Gerry Bonds and ??? host OETA news, and we all know what Mick Cornett's new role is.

KFOR reporters' new gigs: with the exception of former state tourism head Jane Jayroe, they're all still there   :Wink:  

Now here's a question: what was the story behind Ann Holloran's departure?

----------


## mranderson

A lot of the former anchors move stations or go into the private sector. Jessica Brown from KFOR is spokes woman for the OSBI, Don Sherry (KOCO) is still with ONG, and several have moved to CNN.

Of course, we need not forget the ones who just changed stations or had some legal problems.  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"And where is Carrie Zamora?"

That's a good question.  I've wondered where she's been as well! I thought she was a really good anchor for channel 5.  I'll email channel 5 and ask!

----------


## Patrick

By the way...where does Fox 25 get all of their weather people from.  Seems like the only regular Iknow is Chuck Bell, but they always seem to have new people on there on weekends and such.

----------


## Keith

I wonder what Jerry Adams is up to now that he has had a run in with the law and had legal problems? Also, Randy Renner (who got caught by an undercover officer at Trosper Park...looking for love in the wrong place  :Confused:  ), Jack Bowen, who got into some deep doo doo by stalking a girlfriend who didn't want him  :Eek:  . 

Brady Brus (from Ch.9) is now doing weather on KSBI ch.52. Hey, floater.....I understand that Ann Halloran had her contract terminated because she was just not fitting in with the rest of the anchors. She didn't have the charisma that the producers were looking for. Nothing was ever said on TV about it. All of a sudden, she is just gone. I believe I read the story about her in the TV guide.

Jennifer Eve is now doing some local commercials and also hosting a Saturday morning gardening show on TV.  I must agree about Ch. 25's weather people. It seems like I see a new one everytime I tune in.

----------


## mranderson

Actually, Brady Brus OWNS KSBI along with his sister Brenda Bennett. Randy Renner does news on KOMA and OETA.

About fired anchors, etc. Their departure is rarely boradcast. Plus, KOKH uses Sinlcair Broadcasting's "News Central" for weather and sports from their studio, I think in Conneticutt (sp). All but one sports person and meteorlogist are localed there. Chuck Bell, I think is still local. They should have kept the woman and 86'ed him.

----------


## floater

That's interesting about Jack Bowen. I heard he was a real standup guy. I heard that he did his best to tolerate a co-anchor who constantly cussed off-broadcast. But, who among us is perfect?

----------


## Patrick

Actually Fox 25 News is a mixture of national and local.  All of the weather is local. I learned today that the people they often have on weekends and at other times to fill in are interns from the National Weather Service in Norman.  Chuck Bell is the staff meterologist and heads all that up!  He is from here and lives with his male partner in Glenbrook! 
Andrew Speno and Brooke Osburne are from here and they cover local news, but Morris Jones and the News Central gang are national!

Mr. Anderson, I personally wish Fox 25 News would've kept Megan Glaros!

----------


## mranderson

I think the woman of which I am refering was named Amy. She appeared to be around my age.

Did you notice another KOCO defectee on KOKH? The black guy. His name escapes me.

Also. I remember reading when KOKH layed off the entire sports and weather departments execpt the holdout (I think his name started with a z) and the woman meterologist, that the weather and sports reports would be localized, however, be from the News Central studios on the east coast.

They must have changed their minds.  :Confused:

----------


## Raspberry

Patrick,

Everything you said about the KOKH weather department is wrong. They have NO LOCAL WEATHER DEPARTMENT!  Chuck Bell left before they closed their operations, and now works for Sinclair Weather Central in Baltimore, MD. Chuck's replacement, Amy, was let go shortly after they hired her, when they got rid of the local weather dept. All of their weather people are in Baltimore (including Chuck). This is why they have no severe weather coverage, except for the annoying map in the corner of the screen.

----------


## mranderson

The following is a quote from Chuck Bell's biography on the KOKH website.

"After 3 1/2 years of heading the Sinclair Station's weather office in Oklahoma City it was time to move to Sinclair's Corporate Headquarters in Baltimore to join the company's ground-breaking effort to centralize weather operations.He can now be seen not only on KOKH-TV FOX 25 in Oklahoma City, but also on WLFL-TV WB22 in Raleigh, North Carolina. Every night Chuck communicates not only the daily forecast, but his love of science and of nature. "

I thought he was still local. I guess it is because when he and Amy (Gardner is her last name. I knew I would remember) were on the air, they WERE local.

Although it could have been said a bit calmer, Raspberry is correct. I stand corrected.

----------


## Patrick

Thanks for the information guys! I wasn't aware of the changes!

----------


## Patrick

Yeah, every night now at the beginning of Channel 5's newscast, they've been continuing to say that Carrie is off for the night, so it sounds as if she'll be back.  Hopefully she doesn't have a serious illness like cancer or anything.....I remember when Cherokee Ballard dealt with that.  I haven't done it yet, but I'll go ahead and email channel 5 and ask where she is.  I'll let you guys know what I find out.

----------


## Patrick

Here's the reply I got from channel 5:

"Unfortunately, as a matter of policy, we can't discuss personnel 
matters (we're bound by the same confidentiality rules of any other business). 
I hope we'll have Carrie back on the air real soon... 

Regards, 

Jonathan Shelley 
Asst. News Director"

Sorry I couldn't get the details.  I might try to go around this and email Kevin Sims.

----------


## JBGood

Miss Z has severe stage fright that keeps her from appearing on air. With the ADA in force, KOCO can't fire her and she can't work. So....there you have it.  :Eek:

----------


## Patrick

Are you sure about that?  She acted pretty calm to me!  In all seriousness, I hope nothing major is wrong with her.  It must be a personal issue though.

----------


## mranderson

Granted it sounds far fetched, however, a lot of people who appear before cameras and live audiences DO suffer from "stage freight." Barbra Streisand is among them. She is being treated with a drug called Tenorman. I was on it for hypertension. When I was placed on it, my doctor told me about Barbra and her treatment.

I presume, as time goes by, Patrick, you will be able to confirm that. 

Is Carrie sidelined due to "stage freight?" Hard to say.

----------


## JBGood

Stage "FREIGHT"?   :Confused:

----------


## okcpulse

Ann Halloran departed News 9 because of personality conflicts.  As the Oklahoma Gazette reported, the station's management felt that Halloran did not fit in to the direction and chemistry that management wanted to take.  Right or wrong, Halloran didn't fit behind KWTV's news desk.

----------


## Patrick

News anchors come, news anchors go....some stay a long time, some go in a few months.  That's just the nature of the game.  If ratings aren't up, your job is axed.

----------


## Keith

It makes me wonder if very many of these TV personalities actually buy a house when they get a job here. I know people like the Ogle's, Gary England, Dean Blevins, Linda Cavanaugh, and Bob Barry, Jr (just to name a few) are probably going to be around for a long time.......but what about these reporters that come and go through the great broadcasting revolving door? I wonder if they rent apartments or something in case their new jobs don't work out?

----------


## mranderson

Mnay do rent apartments. There was a reporter for KWTV in the early 80's named Jan Costello. I knew Jan very well and to this day can tell you where her apartment was. Some do buy houses. A house, even if you are only around a year or two, still can be a good investment. Most sell fast.

By the way. Jan went from here to CNN. I lost contact with her shortly after that.

----------


## Patrick

It just depends on the person.  I know Chuck Bell and his significant other lied in a house in Glenbrook (my dad elivered his mail) and they sold their house.

----------


## Midtowner

I'm a former news anchor -- KCSU, Channel 22 in Edmond, OK.

Yeah, that probably doesn't count   :Big Grin:

----------


## Joe Schmoe

So are you looking for broadcast work now or was Broncho TV enough for you?

----------


## Midtowner

Everyone tells me I was pretty good at it and could have probably made a career out of it -- still could probably.  I was more interested in corporate communication -- specifically in the area of video training (I'm also a pretty decent video editor if someone else can make the CG's).  

Things have changed since then.  I'm now in the legal field and am hoping to start on my JD next year.  Broncho TV was fun though and very educational.  Many of the folks from there go on to get pretty good jobs.  One that comes to mind that graduated recently is Amy McCree (sp?).

----------


## Patrick

That's interesting to know...I don't realize Amy McCree was from UCO.  Boy, guess I'm not such a dedicated Broncho alum!!!  Anyways, that's really cool to learn.

----------


## Joe Schmoe

My son is at UCO this year. He wants to get into physics. I think that would be cool, but I hope the math doesn't eat his lunch.

He's been a computer tech for a couple of years, now he wants to go back to school. I think he misses the girls.

----------


## Midtowner

Joe, the females at UCO are the best of any university in the state, bar none.

----------


## Midtowner

> That's interesting to know...I don't realize Amy McCree was from UCO.  Boy, guess I'm not such a dedicated Broncho alum!!!  Anyways, that's really cool to learn.


Patrick, the broadcasting school at UCO is undeniably the best in the state.  We have students working for major stations all over the US and even some working for CNN, etc.  The school at UCO is nationally recognized and just churns out some very talented people.  The key to UCO's success is the student-run news cast that airs 4-5 nights a week as opposed to OU and OSU only doing one once per week or less.    

The toughest part about being a reporter is when your producer tells you "just go find something, have me a package in 4 hours".  I was often throwing on my anchor clothes in the editing booth trying to get the b-roll video layed on my package at 4:59PM (show started at 5).  There, they teach quick work, good reporting skills, and the professors (all former broadcast newsmen) know their stuff.  

It's always amazed me how the stations in the area hire so many OU/OSU grads when UCO clearly puts out a superior product.

----------


## Patrick

Hey Joe Schmoe,  if your son misses the girls tell him to walk into the Liberal Arts Building.

----------


## Midtowner

> Hey Joe Schmoe,  if your son misses the girls tell him to walk into the Liberal Arts Building.


Nah.. join a fraternity there.  

No better way  :Big Grin: 

Having greek letters will turn you from a 5 to at least a 7  :Wink:

----------


## C Sullivan

BBC TV news recently reported that a major figure in Brit. popular music, a radio DJ named John Peal (65) had died. Nothing particularly earth-shattering about this, but then they had a short tape about when he started in radio back in the 60s under the name John Raven-Craft at KOMA. And this week there was an article in the Oklahoman showing Harry Volkmann retiring from a Chicago station where he had been for 40 years. Harry was the local weatherman on WKY TV in the 50s.

----------


## mranderson

Bella Shaw who was with KFOR several years ago is turning into the infomercial diva. She has been the hostess of several for Carlton Sheets. Plus a couple of others.

Man. She STILL looks good.

----------


## 1adam12

Hey, wasn't she the one with real big lips? She was cute, despite her lips.

----------


## Keith

I watched channel 4 news at 10:00 last night and found out that one of their former anchors, Bob Friar, is now anchoring in Orlando, Florida. Personally, I don't really remember him, but he was still at KFOR when the May, 1999, tornadoes hit.

I also learned that Uze Brown Washington, a very beautiful, and one of the most talented black ladies I've ever seen anchor the news, is now working in community relations in Philadelphia, Pa.

----------


## floater

A second on Bella Shaw. She's seemed to only have gotten better with age. I wonder what Patti Saurez looks like now, or Heather Unruh.

Speaking of black reporters, I thought Lee Park (?or something like that) was cute. She was a fellow OU PoliSci grad. But tragically, I heard she died in a car accident.

----------


## mranderson

I know to whom you are refering when you said Lee "Park." I can not rememeber her last name, however, I think she is the one killed a few years ago at NW 36 and Walker. She was with KFOR at the time.

Yes. Bella  has improved with age. I did a little background check on line not long ago and found she started her career at the age of 19, which places her at 39 or 40 today. Funny thing is moments after I wrote about Bella I saw one of her infomercials on a weight loss product. By the way. Not a bad choice in names by her parents. Bella is Italian for Beautiful. It fits.

Patty Suarez left KWTV to move to Los Angeles. She was still there last time I was in town. She was with KCAL. That was in 2000. However, checking the websites, I can not find her anymore. 

Another KWTV alumnus that is in Los Angeles is Phil Shuman. He is with KNBC and does entertainment reporting.

I thought Heather Unrue retired to raise a family. Could be incorrect about her.

----------


## floater

Yeah, Lee's last name passes me. We really must have caught Bella early in her career. Makes me wonder, for you guys in the TV biz. Is there a preference for locally-raised reporters for local stations? Is there sort of a set local-nonlocal mix of talent? Do they hire only those who they think will stay, or are they realistic that some use stations to advance their careers onto bigger markets? Is that a question in the interview process? I'm pretty sure some who thought that they would work here temporarily find themselves wanting to stay.

----------


## mranderson

I remember when I was in my twenties and still had a realistic chance of getting a broadcast gig. The idea was to start in a small market like Lawton, Ada or Ardmore, then work your way into markets like Oklahoma City, then to markets like Dallas* or St. Louis, THEN you would make Los Angeles or other top ten markets then if you were lucky, you would make network.

*=Dallas was not a top ten market in the 70's.

On occasion, a reporter would get a big story that hit the network from a market like Oklahoma City, or win the one and only Emmy, and go directly to network. Case in point. Bob Dotson was with KFOR (then either still WKY or already KTVY), and won the first ever Emmy for his report called "Through the looking glass darkly." His producer (name escapes me) was a customer of mine when they won the Emmy. I actually held it. Man! Are they heavy!

Basically, you had to work your way up the ladder or through the ranks. I interviewed in the mid 70's with KOCO for a reporters position. I did not get the job but was recommeded for one in Ada. I did not want to move, so I passed. Big mistake. The news director (again, name escapes me) told me the only reporter he ever hired with no experience was Terese Arena. She later went to Dallas.

Most reporters look to the "big time." There are those who intend to stay. I bet Kelly Ogle is one of those. He has said he has had offers in a lot of larger markets, but has passed. Others, Robin Marsh, for example, started in small markets. Robin started in Lawton, where she was raised. My bet is she intended to move through the ranks, but changed her mind. Others like, Cherokee Ballard had no intention on moving up to the "bigs."

Today, a lot of reporters will go immediatly into larger markets. Many have gone straight from college to a job in Oklahoma City. Cherokee Ballard did her internship at then KTVY, then went straight to KOCO where she concluded her broadcast career eariler this year. Some reporters will step down in market size. It is a fickel area.

So. Things have changed some. As far as hiring, mostly for the worst. The only typical looking people I can name that have made it in the business in this market are Teri Watkins and Mick Cornett. For the most part, you have to look like the cover of GQ or Vouge to make it. Typical looking people stand no chance at all.

----------


## Keith

I also believe that there are reporters that start in the small markets, just so that they can make it to the big markets. Of course, there are those like Linda Cavanaugh, Bob Barry, The Ogles, Gary England, and Mike Morgan that are set for life at the stations they work at. 

I remember when Mitch Jelniker was with KWTV, and did an outstanding job. There was some big story that he reported on that got him national recognition. Because of that story, he was offered a better position at another station in another state. 

As far as Patti Suarez goes, KWTV interviewed her about 6 months ago, and I believe she was living in Los Angeles, and she was doing some acting. She was no longer in the broadcasting business. You could tell she had aged, however, she is still as beautiful as she was when she was doing the news.

There were two other reporters from channel 9 that actually begin a relationship when they started working together, and they eventually got married. Shortly after they married, they dissappeared from TV, and I have no idea where they went. I believe one of the reporters' names was Curt Autry.

How many remember Bill Mitchell? He was on two different stations in OKC, and he basically dissappeared. If I remember correctly, last time I saw him was on OETA doing some reporting.

Then there was Randy Renner who was with KWTV. He got caught with his pants down at Trosper Park as he propositioned an undercover male police officer acting as a prostitute. He was arrested, and not long after, he was gone from channel 9. Again, not too long ago he was reporting for OETA.

How about Brady Brus, the former meterologist from KWTV? He is now vice president of KSBI TV, channel 52. His sister, Brenda Bennett, who has been doing commercials alot and had been on the radio with her own show is also part of KSBI.

So, what happened to Jerry Adams and Jack Bowen? Both men have been in trouble with the law, and I haven't seen either in a long time.

It sure goes to show that if you are in the broadcasting profession, especially in TV, there is no use in buying a house and settling down, because you never know when it will be time for you to pack up and leave once your contract expires.

----------


## mranderson

Actually, Brady Brus is the President of KSBI and owns controlling interest. From what I hear, the station is not doing well financially. A prosepctive owner no longer has to prove solvency for a set number of years, and Brus was able to buy the place for 25 million borrowed dollars. His weather center set him back half a mill.

Jerry Adams? Who knows. I could care less. I met him when I was interning at KTOK. What a jerk. Jack Bowen. Who knows.

By the way. I can give you a lifetime million dollar per year contract as the reason England stays. He has been offered every network weater job in the country. When you have the best in the country, you pay them to stay.

----------


## floater

Holy cow!! Are you serious? Does that make Gary the highest paid media personality in OKC (including radio and print)? No wonder he's still around!!! Anyway, thanks for the insights, mranderson.

----------


## floater

Hey Keith, what trouble with law did Jack Bowen run in to? I heard he was a standup guy.

I remember Bill Mitchell, just from him heading up the short-lived South OKC bureau of KOCO.

The tradeoff of the profession is that there are only so many TV reporter jobs in a given market. You either have to relocate to move up or even just find employment, or find another venue for your skills (pr, radio, print, or another TV station) if you want to stay in the area.

----------


## Keith

A while back, Jack Bowen was doing commercials for Economy Hearing Aids with George Tomek. Evidently, Jack had divorced his wife and was seeing another woman. Evidently, Jack ticked his girfriend off and she told him to get lost. One day, he showed up at her place of employment, dressed like Santa Claus, and started cursing her out and doing other unmentionables. Because of that, he was arrested for disturbing the peace and for stalking. It made the news headlines on TV, as well as in the newspaper.

Thta's why he is no longer doing commercials for Economy Hearing Aids..they fired him. They didn't want a person that had been arrested doing their commercials. At the time, Jack was considered a role model. So much for that. I haven't heard nor seen him since.

----------


## Midtowner

I've heard worse things about Jack.  But nothing I'd repeat on here as they are just rumours  :Big Grin: 

I played in the pit orchestra a couple times back when he MC'd the "5 Who Care Awards".

----------


## Patrick

Actually Jack asked the lady to marry him and she turned him down.  That made Jack angry, and thus the resulting behavior.

----------


## Midtowner

> Actually Jack asked the lady to marry him and she turned him down.  That made Jack angry, and thus the resulting behavior.


Oh, okay, sounds personally rational to me   :Noldus:

----------


## mranderson

> Yeah, Lee's last name passes me. We really must have caught Bella early in her career. Makes me wonder, for you guys in the TV biz. Is there a preference for locally-raised reporters for local stations? Is there sort of a set local-nonlocal mix of talent? Do they hire only those who they think will stay, or are they realistic that some use stations to advance their careers onto bigger markets? Is that a question in the interview process? I'm pretty sure some who thought that they would work here temporarily find themselves wanting to stay.


There was a theory I heard a long time ago that says when you are trying to remember something, your brain goes to "file cabinets" and tries to retrieve the information. Well, my brain had to look in a lot of cabinets.

The Lee who died was Lee Evans.

----------


## floater

Ahh, yes, she's the one. Thanks, mranderson!

----------


## Moondog

Gary Lezak, Amy Hawley and Cynthia Gunn are all on the same station in Kansas City, WDAF NBC 41.  Lived up there for a few years, recognized them all from here.  Saw Devin Schillian on a Detroit station on a friend's satellite dish (he couldn't get his local channels...)

----------


## TulsaTV

There is a good bit of information about OKC TV on my site, Tulsa TV Memories (see my profile for the link). Try searches for George Tomek, Bill Mitchell, Foreman Scotty, Ho Ho, Count Gregore, Trust House, etc., and you'll see what I mean.

----------


## mranderson

I ran into Cherokee Ballard.

She is doing some freelance work for KFOR. She was the reporter with the great big smile on her face as she did a follw-up story about the arrest of Brian Bates. I smiled right along with her as I watched her conduct her interview.



 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## 3laf

I have a question.  What ever happened to Butch and Ben from channel 5.  It was like one day they were  on the air.  The next day they were gone.

----------


## Jay

Here is a little something on Butch and Ben.

http://www.mccainbrothers.com/

----------


## OUman

Hello guys, just wondering where Amy Hawley (News 9) went. Is she still a news anchorwoman or is she doing something else now?

OUman

----------


## Jay

Amy Hawley is now a reporter with an NBC station in Kansas City, MO.


http://www.nbcactionnews.com/kshb/ab...803733,00.html

----------


## Keith

I sure did like Amy. She did an excellent job in reporting and anchoring, plus the fact that she was very attractive didn't hurt either. Thanks, oklacity75 for posting the info, because I always wondered what happened to her.

----------


## OUman

Thanks oklacity75.

OUman

----------


## mranderson

> I sure did like Amy. She did an excellent job in reporting and anchoring, plus the fact that she was very attractive didn't hurt either. Thanks, oklacity75 for posting the info, because I always wondered what happened to her.


Yes. But of the Amy's, Amy McRee has her beat in looks.

----------


## Keith

> Yes. But of the Amy's, Amy McRee has her beat in looks.


Hmmm.....I don't know. It would be a very close race. I think they are both very attractive, and I know that Amy McCree is single.


Amy Hawley

----------


## mranderson

Cherokee Ballard has joined the staff of KFOR as a full time reporter. She has been teaching and working freelance, however, she is now full time. Cancer still in remission.

----------


## Underling

IIRC, when Channel 9 did their little piece on former anchors, they reported that Patti Suarez was living somewhere in Arizona and had a small business of some sort, perhaps selling knick-knacks of some sort.

I still have some movies on some very old VHS tapes (Sound of Music, 10 Commandments, Wizard of Oz and such) that my parents recorded in the early 80's when we were kids. It's still fun to go back and watch for the commercials and the news teasers at the end of each commercial break. Lots of fun Patti Suarez moments.

----------


## Keith

> IIRC, when Channel 9 did their little piece on former anchors, they reported that Patti Suarez was living somewhere in Arizona and had a small business of some sort, perhaps selling knick-knacks of some sort.
> 
> I still have some movies on some very old VHS tapes (Sound of Music, 10 Commandments, Wizard of Oz and such) that my parents recorded in the early 80's when we were kids. It's still fun to go back and watch for the commercials and the news teasers at the end of each commercial break. Lots of fun Patti Suarez moments.


I have always liked Patti Suarez...it was her co-anchor, Roger Cooper, that I could not stand.

BTW, does anybody know what Jerry Adams and Jack Bowen is doing now? They both had brushes with the law, which pretty much ended their broadcasting careers.

Randy Renner.....I remember when he was with Channel 9...he was an excellent reporter, and then he got into some trouble with the police, and he had to leave Channel 9. Last time I saw him, he was reporting for OETA, channel 13.

----------


## billywa

Jack Bowen is selling Volkwagens at Cable Volkswagen on 39th.

When the wife and I were in the market awhile back, we talked to him and another salesman on different days.  Jack put the hard sell on and freaked out the wife.  We bought from the other salesman...

billywa

----------


## Keith

> Jack Bowen is selling Volkwagens at Cable Volkswagen on 39th.
> 
> When the wife and I were in the market awhile back, we talked to him and another salesman on different days. Jack put the hard sell on and freaked out the wife. We bought from the other salesman...
> 
> billywa


Wow.....talk about going from a well known newscaster to a no name car salesman, ole Jack really messed himself up. Thanks for the info, billywa, and I would like to welcome you to this forum :Smiley199:  .

----------


## mranderson

I would like to hear more stories about washed up celebraties and the jobs they probably think are demeaning.

----------


## Raspberry

"I would like to hear more stories about washed up celebraties and the jobs they probably think are demeaning."

This is a hateful and ridiculous thing to write. What makes you think a job change would be demeaning? Most TV people work long hours that include holidays and weekend. There is very little job security, contracts that protect the TV station at the expense of the worker, and most do not make much money. Most TV people I know that get out of the biz are much, much happier.

----------


## mranderson

> "I would like to hear more stories about washed up celebraties and the jobs they probably think are demeaning."
> 
> This is a hateful and ridiculous thing to write. What makes you think a job change would be demeaning? Most TV people work long hours that include holidays and weekend. There is very little job security, contracts that protect the TV station at the expense of the worker, and most do not make much money. Most TV people I know that get out of the biz are much, much happier.


I am aware of the hours a lot of media people work. I have a college degree in the subject, thank you. 

Now. Think about it. You are a well known celebrity who is recognized on the street daily, then you are forced to sell cars. Think about that. Besides. I said "PROBABLY think are demeaning."

----------


## Dave Cook

Interesting thread. Really brings back some memories of folks I had forgotten about. 

I remember visiting a girlfriend up in NW OKC around 1992 and hitting the swimming pool on a weekday afternoon. Just me and the girlfriend. There was only one other couple in the pool that day and it was Cherokee Ballard and some guy.....I'm assuming her boyfriend. They were rather frisky and making out the whole time. It was almost annoying. Even more annoying, I knew I recognized the girl but couldn't remember who it was until seeing her on TV later. 

Anyone remember Ray Preston at channel 4? His wife was killed doing the story about the pilot providing rides without a license. She was killed in a plane crash while giving a demonstration. I knew Ray then and can remember how devastating that was. He is reporting in St Louis now doing quite well. 

Whatever became of....

Dan Slocum
News 9 weekend morning guy Paul Stanley
Lola Hall

----------


## mpsosu

Just an FYI: Bill Mitchell is the Senior reporter for KTUL-TV in Tulsa.

----------


## Keith

> Just an FYI: Bill Mitchell is the Senior reporter for KTUL-TV in Tulsa.


Thanks, mpsosu, I appreciate the info. I had wondered what became of him.

----------


## mpsosu

You'd be surprised at how many former OKC anchors and reporters are in Tulsa now...just to name a few....Carole Lambert, Cindy Wall-Morrison, Bill Mitchell, and Taft Price (all formerly of KOCO...now at KTUL).  Also, Russ McCaskey and Deborah Lauren-McCaskey (formerly of KWTV...now at KJRH).  Oh yeah, and KOKI-FOX23 just hired Ron Terrell from KOCO as their sports director...strange move.

Dan Threlkeld (former KFOR meteorologist) is now chief meteorologist at KJRH.  Wouldn't you think these moves are in the opposite direction???

I'm sure it's the same for former Tulsa reporters and anchors now in Oklahoma City.

----------


## Keith

I was watching "The Daily Buzz" this morning on KAUT, channel 43, and I was really surprised to see Kia Malone on there. I'm not sure exactly what her position is because I barely saw her do a report. 

She was always so prim and proper on Channel 9, however, on ch.43, she is rather wild. In my opinion, she went from a great anchor position at CH.9, to a so so position at CH.43.

----------


## jhughes1963

I'm not sure if Kia left Channel 9 KWTV on her own or if here contract was not renewed.  I did notice her on Channel 5 KOCO, they welcomed her as a new addtion.  However, after a few weeks she disappeared from Channel 5.  I notice now that she is on The Daily Buzz program on Channel 43 KAUT.  I do not believe this is a step down for her as someone has posted here.  This program is nationally sindicated nationwide.  She is getting a lot of exposure across the country now, where before she only had local OKC exposure.

----------


## 4Strong

Glad to finally find an OKC board on this kind of topic! I live in the New England area now as a transplant from Houston, but I recognized several people along the way with some OKC ties...

Frances Rivera of News 9 ended up at WHDH, Boston's flashy NBC affiliate

Heather Unruh of Ch. 4 is also in Boston at the city's top station, WCVB, doing the morning news 

Reshonda Tate, also of Ch. 4, is a now a reporter at KRIV, Houston's FOX station...


Keep posting on this board, I miss OKC!

----------


## Keith

> Glad to finally find an OKC board on this kind of topic! I live in the New England area now as a transplant from Houston, but I recognized several people along the way with some OKC ties...
> 
> Frances Rivera of News 9 ended up at WHDH, Boston's flashy NBC affiliate
> 
> Heather Unruh of Ch. 4 is also in Boston at the city's top station, WCVB, doing the morning news 
> 
> Reshonda Tate, also of Ch. 4, is a now a reporter at KRIV, Houston's FOX station...
> 
> 
> Keep posting on this board, I miss OKC!


Hi, 4Strong, it's great to have you on the forum. I am always interested to see where all of the former anchors have gone to. I'll put some pictures to the names.

 Frances Rivera


Heather Unruh





 Reshonda Tate

----------


## Jay

Here is one that will stump all of you.  Fred Norman 

Does anybody remember why he left channel 5. I thought I read somewhere that he got in a confrontation on live tv or something like that.

----------


## mranderson

Remember Amy Gardner from KOKH? One I personally find a very attractive woman.

She is now the director of the rehab of Stockyards. Too bad she has left the local airwaves.

----------


## Intrepid

> Here is one that will stump all of you.  Fred Norman 
> 
> Does anybody remember why he left channel 5. I thought I read somewhere that he got in a confrontation on live tv or something like that.


I remember Fred Norman while growing up.  Him and Ross Dixon....who I think is still doing weather on OETA.

----------


## Weatherok

Fred Norman has retired and is now living in Dallas. If you were to see him now you wouldn't recognize him at all. Television ages you prematurely. Fred looks 20 years younger and is twice as happy. He comes up to OKC quite often and visits his good friend Ross Dixon. There was a company called Weatherscan, actually founded by Gary England that housed some familiar names such as Merrill Teller, Rick Tasetano and Paul Bouchreau.

----------


## Intrepid

> Fred Norman has retired and is now living in Dallas. If you were to see him now you wouldn't recognize him at all. Television ages you prematurely. Fred looks 20 years younger and is twice as happy. He comes up to OKC quite often and visits his good friend Ross Dixon. There was a company called Weatherscan, actually founded by Gary England that housed some familiar names such as Merrill Teller, Rick Tasetano and Paul Bouchreau.


I remember way back in the 80s my parents buying the box called W.A.R.N. which I think stood for Weather Alert Radar Network.  I would beep and flash all kinds of lights and such when there was a warning/watch for anything....including wind and fog.  It worked great for a long while, then went caput.

----------


## The Profit

I grew up with Bella Rita Shaw in Lawton....She is now 51 years old.  She was the entertainment reporter for CNN until she was canned several years ago at which time she began doing infomercials...

----------


## drumsncode

> I grew up with Bella Rita Shaw in Lawton....She is now 51 years old.  She was the entertainment reporter for CNN until she was canned several years ago at which time she began doing infomercials...


I went to a movie theatre maybe 20 years ago and happened to sit behind Bella.  A handful of teenage girls spotted her and she ended up autographing pictures for them.  She actually had a stash of them in her purse!  She was beautiful, that's all I remember before falling into a coma!

----------


## EdwardEll

Patti Suarez appeared in a couple of major motion pictures, not to mention television appearances and soap opera walk ons. News anchoring was her second career, and she was the top rated anchor in Oklahoma City. When Patti Suarez anchored at KWTV 9, the ratings often were higher than 4 and 5 combined.

----------


## okcerintul

> You'd be surprised at how many former OKC anchors and reporters are in Tulsa now...just to name a few....Carole Lambert, Cindy Wall-Morrison, Bill Mitchell, and Taft Price (all formerly of KOCO...now at KTUL).


And Jon Slater, chief met at KOKI, formerly of KOCO.




> Also, Russ McCaskey and Deborah Lauren-McCaskey (formerly of KWTV...now at KJRH).  Oh yeah, and KOKI-FOX23 just hired Ron Terrell from KOCO as their sports director...strange move.


I like the move.




> Dan Threlkeld (former KFOR meteorologist) is now chief meteorologist at KJRH.  Wouldn't you think these moves are in the opposite direction???


I don't like Dan as chief as much as I thought I would.




> I'm sure it's the same for former Tulsa reporters and anchors now in Oklahoma City.


The only one I can think of presently is former KOKI reporter Jennifer Pierce, who last I heard was at KWTV. Oh, and KOCO's Aaron Tuttle, who used to be at KTUL. And Mike Morgan, formerly of KJRH. More than I thought.

----------


## jlee0414

Does anyone know what happened to David Payne, KFOR weatherman.  I haven't seen him lately.

----------


## voyager2

Somebody asked about Dan Slocum and I am not trying to be gross or offensive, but someone told me that the reason he left was he was involved in that Mathis Brothers fiasco, most of you Okc residents will remember that.  I think he left not too much longer after that.   I am not saying its true its just what I heard.

----------


## mranderson

> Somebody asked about Dan Slocum and I am not trying to be gross or offensive, but someone told me that the reason he left was he was involved in that Mathis Brothers fiasco, most of you Okc residents will remember that. I think he left not too much longer after that. I am not saying its true its just what I heard.


For those that were not here or did not hear about it, what was the "Mathis Brothers fiasco?" I am among those that missed hearing about it.

----------


## okcerintul

> For those that were not here or did not hear about it, what was the "Mathis Brothers fiasco?" I am among those that missed hearing about it.


I don't know if it's true or not, but the rumor involved Slocum, one of the Mathis Brothers, and a gerbil at a gay pride parade. You can connect the dots. At least that's how I heard it, but I'm sure there are different versions of the events.

Speaking of Dan, and I don't think it's mentioned here, I believe he is now a news anchor at KOMO radio in Seattle.

----------


## Intrepid

> I don't know if it's true or not, but the rumor involved Slocum, one of the Mathis Brothers, and a gerbil at a gay pride parade. You can connect the dots. At least that's how I heard it, but I'm sure there are different versions of the events.
> 
> Speaking of Dan, and I don't think it's mentioned here, I believe he is now a news anchor at KOMO radio in Seattle.


Yeah, it's one of OKCs most famous urban legends.  Seems like most everyone knows someone who was involved in that incident in some capacity.

For instance, I was once worked with a lady who claimed to be an ER nurse who just happened to have been working that night they came in to the ER.

 :spin:

----------


## mranderson

> Yeah, it's one of OKCs most famous urban legends. Seems like most everyone knows someone who was involved in that incident in some capacity.
> 
> For instance, I was once worked with a lady who claimed to be an ER nurse who just happened to have been working that night they came in to the ER.
> 
> :spin:


I remember someone writing about this now. I doubt it is true. That is like something the defense tried to claim as what happened to a four year old in a child rape trial were I served on the jury. I did not buy it.

----------


## okcerintul

> I remember someone writing about this now. I doubt it is true. That is like something the defense tried to claim as what happened to a four year old in a child rape trial were I served on the jury. I did not buy it.


True or not, I doubt it had anything to do with Slocum leaving OKC. I first heard the story in probably '85 or '86. I don't think he left channel 4 until around '89.

----------


## EdwardEll

The rediculous tale had many versions and all were  completely rediculous and had no credibility.  Many people think that Slocum's rival Jerry Adams, who was bumped from weekday newscast to make room for Slocum, initiated the wild tales. Adams had a serious drug and alcohol problem and was fired from channels 4,5, and 9 because of his serious problems. If you have seen Jerry Adams in the last couple of years, he is emaciated and shrunken as a result of many years of serious drug and alcohol problems.

----------


## okcerintul

> The rediculous tale had many versions and all were  completely rediculous and had no credibility.  Many people think that Slocum's rival Jerry Adams, who was bumped from weekday newscast to make room for Slocum, initiated the wild tales. Adams had a serious drug and alcohol problem and was fired from channels 4,5, and 9 because of his serious problems. If you have seen Jerry Adams in the last couple of years, he is emaciated and shrunken as a result of many years of serious drug and alcohol problems.


The Jerry Adams story has just as much credibility as the Dan Slocum story. Granted, Jerry Adams was arrested for illegally obtaining prescription drugs in the mid 90's, but he has been out of trouble since. He was not fired by 9. They chose to not renew his contract in favor of hiring Roger Cooper. He then left 4 in favor of a better contract offer by 5. He was not fired by 5, he left to become a marketing manager and ad man for Jim Glover Dodge.

----------


## Intrepid

> The Jerry Adams story has just as much credibility as the Dan Slocum story. Granted, Jerry Adams was arrested for illegally obtaining prescription drugs in the mid 90's, but he has been out of trouble since. He was not fired by 9. They chose to not renew his contract in favor of hiring Roger Cooper. He then left 4 in favor of a better contract offer by 5. He was not fired by 5, he left to become a marketing manager and ad man for Jim Glover Dodge.


I remember hearing a news story about something happening to him while he was living in Arkansas.  I'm not sure exactly what it was, but he was working with race horses at the time.

Anyone else know about this???

----------


## EdwardEll

Debbie Faubion, an attractive brunette, who was replaced by the all time ratings magnet, Patti Suarez, is still a popular anchor at a network affiliate in the carolinas

----------


## EdwardEll

The last time I saw Jerry Adams, he was walking down western ave. around some inexpensive housing projects, and he looked like the skinny emaciated people you see around homeless shelters.

----------


## EdwardEll

Liz Ayres, kwtv  primetime anchor prior to Debbie Faubion, is a midday news anchor in upstate New York.

----------


## EdwardEll

Barbara Wallace, the early evening anchor at KWTV during the Roger Cooper- Patti Suarez heyday, is a morning tv host in Hawaii.

----------


## EdwardEll

Alicia Malaby, former reporter-KWTV  is working at a tv station as a reporter/anchor in Northern California

----------


## okcerintul

> Debbie Faubion, an attractive brunette, who was replaced by the all time ratings magnet, Patti Suarez, is still a popular anchor at a network affiliate in the carolinas


Speaking of the Carolinas, I believe former KWTV sports anchor John Snyder is still a news anchor at NBC 6 in Charlotte.

----------


## EdwardEll

Rich Lenz, another KWTV alumnus of the Patti Suarez-Roger Cooper heyday era, is now sports director and primetime sports anchor at a network affiliate in New Orleans, LA

----------


## magicchord

I worked in OKC television back in the 80s and I can tell you none of those gerbil-related stories are true. They are popular urban legends that pop up from time to time (in fact, when I moved to Los Angeles, where I am now, 10 years ago, I heard that the same story went around there, only it was about Richard Gere).

I think I know who started it in OKC about the Mathis Bros. but I'll never tell. I guess someone added the Dan Slocum angle later.

I'm very happy to have found this forum. Much happiness, and watch out for flying chairs!

----------


## floater

Welcome to the board, magicchord. But now you guys have me curious as to what the story was....

----------


## magicchord

ACK! I tried to submit a link but your draconian board rules prohibit me from posting one.

Go to snopes period com and search the word gerbil and you'll get a good explanation.

----------


## Patrick

The policy is in place to prevent spamming. Once you have made 10+ posts you will be able to make a post.  Or if you really like this site a lot, help fund it by donating to it.  See the link in my sig.

----------


## Todd

Welcome aboard magicchord,

As you have already noticed for the most part we have a fairly organized and "clean" forum. Ironically it stays this way because of our draconian board rules. In the "old" days we would spend hours deleting free ipod links posted by spammers. We came to the conclusion it would much easier to institute a minimum post feature before new users could post links. This minor limitation is removed after 10 posts. I have no problems removing the limitation if you want to email me a request.

----------


## Patrick

Hey magicchord, thanks for uprading to become a Premium Member.  That's an easy way to be able to post a link, plus it's helping off-set operating expenses of this site.

----------


## magicchord

Thanks.
I used the word "draconian" because I must have spent 15 minutes trying to disguise my link so it would post. That I couldn't do it is a testament to the thoroughness of your work.

But hey, I'm a Premium Member now!     :Tiphat: 

But I still couldn't post a link.  :Frown:

----------


## Todd

You beat me a again Patrick.

Yes, thank you magicchord for upgrading!

Please let one of us know if you have any questions on how to access your Premium Member features or hidden forums.

----------


## Karried

http://www.snopes.com/risque/homosex/gerbil.asp


Here is another myth buster..

http://wildcatintl.com/partners/pnw/...ive/ed_79.html



Welcome MagicChord!!

----------


## RockStar

Weatherman Troy Bridges, formerly of KFOR, is now Chief Meteorologist of Fox 16 in Little Rock, AR.  He wasn't here all that long, but I guess he knew Morgan wasn't going anywhere soon and decided to go elsewhere.

----------


## EdwardEll

Bella Shaw is writing a column in a suburban Los Angeles newspaper, and also appears sometimes on infomercials.

----------


## EdwardEll

Donna Gregory is on MSNBC as a reporter and fill in anchor

----------


## EdwardEll

Ross Dixon, former KOCO-5 weatherman is on OETA public television's evening news as the weather forecaster, and still is a thorough professional and popular with viewers

----------


## EdwardEll

Ann Halloran, an OU alum, was news anchor for KWTV in 2001-2002. The news reports about the matter said she did not get along well with co-workers.

----------


## Keith

> Ann Halloran, an OU alum, was news anchor for KWTV in 2001-2002. The news reports about the matter said she did not get along well with co-workers.


I think it is real interesting that when Jennifer Reynolds was about to leave News9, that she was really helping to promote Ann as her replacement. I didn't have anything against Ann, but she just didn't seem to fit in. Right now, AmyMcree is doing an outstanding job, and she works real well with Kelly Ogle and the other anchors.

----------


## F60

> Anyone remember Ray Preston at channel 4? His wife was killed doing the story about the pilot providing rides without a license. She was killed in a plane crash while giving a demonstration. I knew Ray then and can remember how devastating that was. He is reporting in St Louis now doing quite well.


Just found this site while doing a Google, and read this thread.  Wasn't it Devin Scillion who's wife was killed in the aerobatic plane crash.  Not actually an aerobatic plane, it was one of those Top Gun outfits that came to AeroSpace America.  4 had him on a few years ago when they were doing a followup on famous Okies.  He talked about how the people of OKC had been so kind to him afterwards.

And what was her name?

Mark in Stillwater

----------


## okcerintul

> Just found this site while doing a Google, and read this thread.  Wasn't it Devin Scillion who's wife was killed in the aerobatic plane crash.  Not actually an aerobatic plane, it was one of those Top Gun outfits that came to AeroSpace America.  4 had him on a few years ago when they were doing a followup on famous Okies.  He talked about how the people of OKC had been so kind to him afterwards.
> 
> And what was her name?
> 
> Mark in Stillwater


You're thinking of Ray Preston. I think his wife's name was Kathy Jones-Preston. And she wasn't doing a story about pilots without licenses or anything like that, just a story about aerobatic flying. She and the pilot were doing manuevers near the Cimmaron River valley in Kingfisher county. The pilot was performing a diving manuever, but he underestimated his speed, and was unable to pull up in time. The plane slammed belly down into the mostly dry riverbed, and both were killed instantly. A KFOR photog was filming it all, and the footage is very stunning, if you haven't seen it.

I believe Ray Preston is still a reporter at the CBS affiliate in St. Louis, where he's been since just after the crash. Devin Scillian is a top anchor at the NBC affiliate in Detroit, and was getting serious play for a time to replace Brian Williams as anchor of MSNBC's nightly newscast when Williams when to NBC's Nightly News.

----------


## F60

OK, you may be right.  Neither one's current bios mentions a previous wife who was killed.  I remember the incident, and the fact that the other OKC stations sent people to 4 to do their work the day of the funeral so that 4's people could all go to the services.  Nice thing to do, I thought.

Scillian was in OKC a year or three ago doing a promo tour for a (children's?) book he wrote, and 4 did an interview/photo essay on him.  That's where I'm getting the idea that he left OKC after his wife died, but may not be the same incident as the plane crash.  He's got quite a resume these days!  You can check out his website at his name period com.

Mark

----------


## okcerintul

> OK, you may be right.  Neither one's current bios mentions a previous wife who was killed.  I remember the incident, and the fact that the other OKC stations sent people to 4 to do their work the day of the funeral so that 4's people could all go to the services.  Nice thing to do, I thought.
> 
> Scillian was in OKC a year or three ago doing a promo tour for a (children's?) book he wrote, and 4 did an interview/photo essay on him.  That's where I'm getting the idea that he left OKC after his wife died, but may not be the same incident as the plane crash.  He's got quite a resume these days!  You can check out his website at his name period com.
> 
> Mark


I'll bet Devin was discussing the bombing. I remember in the day or two afterward, channel 4 had a program fairly late a night that consisted of Devin sitting in the newsroom and taking phone calls from viewers. I've never been a big fan of KFOR's news, but I did watch that. It was a break from seeing the damage and hearing about the human toll.

----------


## magicchord

I think that Channel 4 call-in show helped make Devin's career. Nice guy, talented.

In addition to writing books, he also writes songs and sings quite well.

(I'm a former Ch. 4 staffer from long ago so I'm biased  :Smile: )

----------


## okcerintul

> I think that Channel 4 call-in show helped make Devin's career. Nice guy, talented.
> 
> In addition to writing books, he also writes songs and sings quite well.
> 
> (I'm a former Ch. 4 staffer from long ago so I'm biased )


I forgot about his musical talents. I saw him perform at the Oklahoma Opry years ago. Very good.

----------


## EdwardEll

Devin Scillian was the main KFOR anchor during the bombing ordeal, Theresa Green was fill in co-anchor. Linda Cavanaugh had been mysteriously gone for a week, with much talk of a face lift...

----------


## okcerintul

> Devin Scillian was the main KFOR anchor during the bombing ordeal, Theresa Green was fill in co-anchor. Linda Cavanaugh had been mysteriously gone for a week, with much talk of a face lift...


Linda was there. I remember Theresa was the first KFOR reporter at the site, and Linda was in the studio during the late afternoon.

----------


## EdwardEll

Sorry to disagree, Devin Scillian and Theresa Green anchored nonstop all day.

----------


## okcerintul

> Sorry to disagree, Devin Scillian and Theresa Green anchored nonstop all day.


Videotapes from the day show Theresa as the first KFOR anchor on scene that morning, with Linda anchoring from the studio, and Devin in the newsroom for most of the evening. You can purchase tapes from the Bombing Memorial giftshop.

----------


## blondie

Linda Cavanaugh was not in Okc on the day of the bombing.  She was in Vietnam working on a special series.

----------


## EdwardEll

so many lives were changed forever that day, and so many people lost in a senseless act of a couple of demented people.  

I for one am glad that the U.S. Government is now actively prosecuting and convicting people who are actively advocating violence against the people and/or government. 

Prior to the 911 terrorist attacks, the courts had been held to the former standard of "clear and present danger" which was virtually impossible to prove that these type of ranting people "actually posed a danger" to society, as opposed to ordinary free speech, which is  a constitutional right.

----------


## okcerintul

> Linda Cavanaugh was not in Okc on the day of the bombing.  She was in Vietnam working on a special series.


Then I guess her twin was in the KFOR studio that day.

----------


## EdwardEll

Since the special coverage of the bombing lasted 10-14 days at least, she did come in on the second week or so...so that would explain her appearance on any video commemorative tape of the news coverage....

----------


## okcerintul

> Since the special coverage of the bombing lasted 10-14 days at least, she did come in on the second week or so...so that would explain her appearance on any video commemorative tape of the news coverage....


I watched it last night, because I thought the same thing, but this is day of coverage.

----------


## blondie

Sorry to keep correcting you.. but Linda Cavanaugh was not in Oklahoma City on April 19,1995.

She did phoners after seeing the coverage while in Vietnam where she was working on a special series with photographer Tony Stizza.  She returned to Okc/asap but she was not on the air the day of the bombing... or the day after.  
You can call the newsroom at  and asked the assignment desk to verify.. but this is the truth.

----------


## EdwardEll

Blondie is absolutely correct. I remember watching Theresa Green anchoring and recall she did an excellent job, much better than the competition, Jennifer Reynolds on KWTV-9 and Jennifer Eve on KOCO-5. 

If KOCO ever wanted to become a serious contender in the 10:00 news category, they would be wise to hire Theresa Green.

----------


## EdwardEll

By the way, while we are discussing how former NewsChannel4 weekend news anchor Theresa Green is such a first rate journalist with a brilliant command of the English language; forgot to mention she is still in the area. She left broadcasting to raise children and is a columnist for the Oklahoma Family magazine.

----------


## EdwardEll

the million dollar question in Oklahoma City broadcasting......where is former top rated anchor Rodger Cooper...?

----------


## Dave Cook

Just curious if anyone knows what became of the young gal that was on OETA....the Capital reporter....Klare Ly. Is she still working in OKC?

----------


## F60

> the million dollar question in Oklahoma City broadcasting......where is former top rated anchor Rodger Cooper...?


Roger Cooper is now at KCET in California.  See here for his info (Sorry, I can't post urls yet so this is rather kluged, you'll have to type it into your browser, adding all the various and sundry).
kcet(period)org/lifeandtimes/about_us(period)php

Mark S.

----------


## F60

> Just curious if anyone knows what became of the young gal that was on OETA....the Capital reporter....Klare Ly. Is she still working in OKC?


She was, as of the first week in May, according to the OETA website, working as a reporter for Legislative Week.  It airs Sundays at 1 PM, so you might turn it in and see if she is still listed.  If she's left OETA, there's nothing about her taking a position at another station that I can find.

Mark

----------


## james sheldon

Does anyone know where Ann Halloran is working now?

----------


## blondie

Ann Halloran is a Drug Rep in the metro area

----------


## EdwardEll

Know this will be a sad post .....just read on a separate blog that the great Anthony Foster, whose career was as weekend morning anchor and city hall reporter for channels 4,5,and 9 during different years,  died last year. Anthony was also a gifted vocalist with many friends, family and admirers in the area...

----------


## okcerintul

> Know this will be a sad post .....just read on a separate blog that the great Anthony Foster, whose career was as weekend morning anchor and city hall reporter for channels 4,5,and 9 during different years,  died last year. Anthony was also a gifted vocalist with many friends, family and admirers in the area...


This has been mentioned in here before. It is sad. I remember him at 4 and 5, when was he at 9??

----------


## EdwardEll

to my recollection he served as city hall reporter at 4,5,and 9....perhaps we could get the stations to confirm or clarify that comment...

Regardless, the loss of Anthony is a big setback...He was a talented broadcaster and vocalist...

----------


## z4evrnevr

> Sorry to keep correcting you.. but Linda Cavanaugh was not in Oklahoma City on April 19,1995.
> 
> She did phoners after seeing the coverage while in Vietnam where she was working on a special series with photographer Tony Stizza.  She returned to Okc/asap but she was not on the air the day of the bombing... or the day after.  
> You can call the newsroom at  and asked the assignment desk to verify.. but this is the truth.


It is the truth...I worked at KFOR from Jan 88 Thu March 95 doing Camera and Chyron..I left KFOR for a downtown job just a few weeks before the bombing..I came back to KFOR to fill in when local TV was going 24hrs a day the few days after bombing..Linda talks about the strange feeling she got when she woke up in a Vietnam hotel room, turns on the TV, and sees KFOR being broadcast in her Hotel Room TV.  One of the major networks or Vietnamese TV was using KFOR video to do their bombing story. She was on a plane back to the US shortly after that.

----------


## pwalker

I notice this thread has not been updated for awhile,  so I hope I'm not preaching to the choir here....

I lived in OKC way back in '85, and was impressed with what a pretty good local news market it was.  At the time Bowen was doing his thing at Gannett-5.  9 was up and coming, and 4 was very old-school back then.   

So I was wondering...whatever did become of Patti Suarez?  She WAS good.  Roger Cooper I understand is working for KCEP in Southern California.

And, both Jerry Adams and Jerry Bowen in trouble with the law?  What is that all about?  They seemed like such upstanding people back in the mid-80's.

Dan Slocum became "Eric" Slocum when he moved on to KOMO in Seattle, probably because their principle anchor was named "Dan".  Eric (Dan), eventually was dropped from KOMOTV, but is now doing news on KOMO-AM radio.

----------


## pwalker

BTW, will be in OKC next week for the first time in 20 years!  Will be interesting to see how the city has changed.  Back in the 80's, my impression was it was a big, small city that had great aspirations.  Not sure 20 years later that has occured...but look forward to seeing the place a couple decades later!  For you natives, has it really changed in the past two decades?

----------


## Intrepid

> So I was wondering...whatever did become of Patti Suarez?  She WAS good.


Last I heard Patti Suarez is an anchor for a Fox affiliate in Los Angeles.   She is also an aspiring actress.

She even has an entry on IMDB:

Patti Davis Suarez

----------


## Intrepid

> Last I heard Patti Suarez is an anchor for a Fox affiliate in Los Angeles.   She is also an aspiring actress.
> 
> She even has an entry on IMDB:
> 
> Patti Davis Suarez


I just read more information on her IMDB page:

(2005) After leaving Southern California, moved to Arizona and began new career as a popular theatre performer in Arizona at the Arizona Theatre Company

Patti Davis Suarez - Biography

----------


## SuperScooper

> I notice this thread has not been updated for awhile, so I hope I'm not preaching to the choir here....
> 
> I lived in OKC way back in '85, and was impressed with what a pretty good local news market it was. At the time Bowen was doing his thing at Gannett-5. 9 was up and coming, and 4 was very old-school back then. 
> 
> So I was wondering...whatever did become of Patti Suarez? She WAS good. Roger Cooper I understand is working for KCEP in Southern California.
> 
> And, both Jerry Adams and Jerry Bowen in trouble with the law? What is that all about? They seemed like such upstanding people back in the mid-80's.
> 
> Dan Slocum became "Eric" Slocum when he moved on to KOMO in Seattle, probably because their principle anchor was named "Dan". Eric (Dan), eventually was dropped from KOMOTV, but is now doing news on KOMO-AM radio.


Bowen was doing advertising for Economy Hearing Aids then he got busted for stalking a woman who rejected his marriage proposal. He was caught wearing a fur coat and a fake beard.


This from 1996:

Former television news anchor Jerry Adams has pleaded guilty to a drug distribution charge in exchange for a five-year deferred sentence, an Oklahoma County prosecutor said Thursday.


In a plea bargain with prosecutors, Adams received a deferred sentence, meaning he will not have a criminal record if he successfully completes the five years of probation.

Adams pleaded guilty last Friday before Oklahoma County District Judge Karl Gray to possession of methamphetamine with intent to distribute, said Lisa Hammond, assistant district attorney in Oklahoma County. A second drug-related count was dismissed, she said.

Adams, 58, was charged by Oklahoma County prosecutors in January after he was arrested by police who received a tip from a confidential informant.

Adams had no prior criminal record, but Hammond said prosecutors normally seek prison time for first-time offenders convicted of distribution. However, Adams has entered a drug treatment program and remained drug-free since his arrest, she said.

"Under the circumstances of this case, it (the plea agreement) was appropriate," she said.

According to a police report on Adams' arrest, police showed up at Adams' apartment about 4:30 a.m. and spotted him leaving through the front door. He was detained and his apartment was searched.

White powder was found on a mirror under a bed, on a plastic cup in the kitchen, in aluminum foil in a bedroom, on a bathroom counter and on a spoon, the report said. Police said they found marijuana, cocaine and methamphetamine.

Adams anchored newscasts in the Oklahoma City market beginning in 1974, then became a television pitchman for car dealerships.

----------


## SoonerDave

> ...(Cavanaugh) talks about the strange feeling she got when she woke up in a Vietnam hotel room, turns on the TV, and sees KFOR being broadcast in her Hotel Room TV.


Man, can I appreciate that. In my job, I (fortunately) don't have to travel very much, but that week I was in Maryland attending a software development course at the Pax River Navy base. There were people from all over the country there, and someone asked me, "hey, aren't you from Oklahoma City?" Then she said she'd heard about someone bombing a "mailbox," which didn't make any sense, then the phones in this office starting going nuts.

We all then walk into the manager's office where they have CNN on the TV carrying (IIRC) Channel 9's live feed of downtown OKC. Even though it wasn't his gig, you could see Jack Bowen squarely in the middle of the picture. You talk about eerie -- being half a continent away from home and seeing your home town being bombed like that, and seeing all the local TV people you're accustomed to... Although I had no relatives in Murrah, I remember flying back home and starting to cry as we flew back into OKC...

Awful, awful week.

-soonerdew

----------


## billinvegas

> It is the truth...I worked at KFOR from Jan 88 Thu March 95 doing Camera and Chyron..I left KFOR for a downtown job just a few weeks before the bombing..I came back to KFOR to fill in when local TV was going 24hrs a day the few days after bombing..


It looks like z4evrnevr isn't a current user (can't find him in the user search)
I wish he were still around, because...

I was his replacement at KFOR. I was on shift the day of the bombing.
What a way to start off a new job, huh? I'll never forget that day.

Actually, it was a strange day all around. The morning director / td was off out of town on her anniversary, so the director was the evening director who was filling in for her.
I was supposed to be on evenings, but the morning c.g. op was on vacation, so I was filling in for her, and I can't remember, one of the camera ops was also an evening shift person, filling in for a missing am crewmember.

After the am news, the director and I were discussing how we had so many evening folks here in the morning, that "something bad was going to happen"

Boy did it ever. We were on 24/7 after that. I forget the reason that the main c.g. op wasn't there those first few days, so it was just me and another girl. I did a 
4am-4pm shift, she did 4pm-4am...it was just the two of us for a while.
Until z4evrnevr volunteered/offered to come in and help.

That first week took a toll on us. We actually had some folks come in from the D/FW 
NBC affilliate to help us out (KXAS)

And speaking of Lee Evans (God rest her soul) we did the first cut-in about the explosion with Lee.

----------


## billinvegas

Remember Jennifer Eve?
(sorry, couldn't seeem to find a better photo of her)



She started at KOCO about the same time I did in '87. 
I really enjoyed working with her, she was one of my favorite anchors...

Katie O'Mara - morning anchor at KFOR


Theresa Green - easy to work with, very professional

----------


## pwalker

Thanks for all the info.  

I just came through OKC for business.  Media seems a bit mundane, although all three net affilitates look pretty good...though there seems be less "style" that existed in '85.

Is it just me, or does OKC seem to be less friendly and more "course" than 22 year ago?  It's hard to tell tell in less than 48 hours, but OKC seems to have more of a "big-city" attitude, more of a "Texas" attitude than it did in '85.  When I lived in the area in the mid-80's, it seemed to be quite friendly and cordial, didn't sense that during my recent trip.  Somebody correct me.

----------


## dashriprock4077

Hello I am new to this group Sure glad to find a killer group like it.
Most of the oldtime news folk have been filling in on OETA's news I've noticed.
Quin Tran was on there and I saw Angela Buckalu on there too.
So I guess OETA is like a graveyard for ex-bigtimers.
I think Ross Dixon has been on there along time. :Tiphat:   :Texas-Sucks2:

----------


## MrZ

In between the news there were some BAD commercials in the 80's. So bad that they were almost good. Remember Linda Soundtrack and the Audio Dimensions wizard? Oh man, the memories.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> In between the news there were some BAD commercials in the 80's. So bad that they were almost good. Remember Linda Soundtrack and the Audio Dimensions wizard? Oh man, the memories.


Was that Audio Dimensions or Audio Midwest?

Because Audio Midwest still uses a wizard.

----------


## okiedivot

And they come and go even faster.  There was a wx reported "Andy Wallace" on KOCO.  His coffe din't even get cold before he was gone...  I thought he was ATs replacement.  Guess Carano will have to keep filling in .

----------


## drum4no1

Andy Wallace is still at KOCO

----------


## rwood8

Andy is on weekend mornings....

----------


## drumsncode

If anyone misses Rosa Flores and that incredibly charming voice of hers, she landed in Houston.

NEWS TEAM | KHOU.com | News for Houston, Texas

----------


## oneforone

I loved how she closed her reports and pronounced her name. It sounded like she was in the throws of passion. It made my toes curl because it sounded so sexy.

----------


## drumsncode

> I loved how she closed her reports and pronounced her name. It sounded like she was in the throws of passion. It made my toes curl because it sounded so sexy.


Absolutely, and I thought it just me!  She was so good at flying from perfect English into her Spanish accent.  She did a story once on "Cafe do Brazil", and every time she pronounced one of their dishes in full Spanish accent, I think I needed a cigarette.  (And I don't smoke!) 

She was so classy and cool.

----------


## mickinwarracres

Great posts here but there is one name that I haven't seen as I scanned all of the posts.  Jim Williams....I haven't seen or heard anything about this Channel 4 Weather Man in many, many years.  Is Jim still alive and living in and/or around Oklahoma City?  

He retired from 4 a long time ago but I've never heard anything about him since even when I've made multiple tries via email to the Channel 4 Weather Center...at least 5 always replies to my emails.

----------


## Alwaystalking

Jim is a low key guy.  Always was.  Never into the show biz aspect of TV.  He's still alive.  I think they did a piece with him on one of their anniversary shows.

----------


## magicchord

Yes, I knew Jim back in the 70s and 80s at Ch4. In my opinion he knew about 10 times more about meteorology and weather than Gary England ever will.
But, Gary was always the far better self-promoter and more dynamic personality, and as the nature of TV news changed - became Big Business and more flashy - Jim just kinda couldn't deal with that effectively.
It's a shame because I'd always be more likely to trust one of Jim's tornado watches, etc.

----------


## mickinwarracres

Yea, I was saddened when they announced his retirement.  You could always trust Jim in what he said without the present day hype!  

Don't get me wrong...I'm a weather geek and I love weather but there are times when our modern day television meteorologists go overboard when forecasting and telling me what is about to happen.

Would be nice have a special about him.

----------


## bornhere

Maybe this has already been mentioned... I went back a couple of dozen posts, but not all the way to the beginning...

looking for some info in Tulsa this afternoon, I noticed several former OKC TV people working there, including Rich Lenz and Russ McCaskey from 9. 

Also, I don't if anyone here knew or knew of Gary Shore, who was a chief meteorologist  at Ch 2 in Tulsa in the eighties, and was as popular as Gary England was here... he died at the end of February, of a heart attack, at age 55. He was working in Iowa.

----------


## drumsncode

Just for the sake of completeness, I'll mention Constance Jones of KOCO has left, and I believe she landed in Miami.  Melissa Newton also departed a few months back, and she landed somewhere in Texas, I believe Fort Worth.  I don't know how these people can stand to have jobs that are so short-lived.  It must wreak havoc on relationships.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I really didn't want to peruse all 7 pages so if this has been mentioned then I'll shut my trap...lol.

Anyway...I only have ever paid attention to the weather forecasters.  Two of my favorites are still around Oklahoma--one still in weather, the other still in television.  First being Dan Threlkeld who is still doing weather but up in Tulsa & Kevin Forman who does car commercials for Jackie Cooper.

Also there's George Tomek.  You see him on TV from time to time.  I liked his presence on TV when I was a kid.  Was it Channel 4 or Five Alive?

Remember when Five Alive would close out their newscasts in the '80s with locals giving the thumbs up sign?  I actually got to be in one of those!

----------


## Matt

> Remember when Five Alive would close out their newscasts in the '80s with locals giving the thumbs up sign?  I actually got to be in one of those!


You sure that was the thumbs-up sign you were giving?

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

Speaking of KOCO, I have heard rumblings that Tyler Suiters contract is not being renewed. This doesn't mean he's leaving anytime soon (I've known several KOCO employees who were kept around awhile without a contract), but it does mean he's probably not in their long-term plans. It will be interesting to see if they go with an all female anchor team of Jessica Schambach and Maggie Carlo. I would watch (for obvious reasons). What about you?

----------


## drumsncode

SoonerBorn1973, I watch Jessica and Maggie at 5pm now, for "obvious reasons"!

Also, Scott Padgett announced his departure last night for Miami, so FOX25 will be getting a new Chief Meteorologist.  My, how quickly things change.  Scott basically said going to Miami was his dream job.  Can't say I blame him.

----------


## Raspberry

KOCO can't seriously get rid of Tyler Suiters, can they? He took them from a distant #3 to the #1 station. 

However, I am not too surprised... They got rid of their previous two anchors as well. David Alan and Jim Patton were also let go. Does not seem like there is much job security!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> You sure that was the thumbs-up sign you were giving?


Heck yeah!  That's it.  I knew it was something but I put up the peace sign and that surely wasn't it.  Thanks for the remembrance!

----------


## NE Oasis

> KOCO can't seriously get rid of Tyler Suiters, can they? He took them from a distant #3 to the #1 station.


As a news watcher, it takes more than one anchor to make or break ratings. Kimberly Lohman (Mrs Tyler Suiters) just finished her last Saturday in the anchor chair. Welcome to JiaoJiao (prounounced JowJow)Shen, a very competent anchor/reporter. Like the remainder on the KOCO on-air female talent, she is attractive without going to any plastic surgery/BOTOX extremes

----------


## drumsncode

> As a news watcher, it takes more than one anchor to make or break ratings. Kimberly Lohman (Mrs Tyler Suiters) just finished her last Saturday in the anchor chair. Welcome to JiaoJiao (prounounced JowJow)Shen, a very competent anchor/reporter. Like the remainder on the KOCO on-air female talent, she is attractive without going to any plastic surgery/BOTOX extremes


Yikes!  I didn't know that about Kimberly being replaced.  I would not dream of waking up at 5am on a weekend (nor a weekday for that matter) so I never saw Kimberly in her new time slot.  I always liked the show at 10am on Saturdays.

Jiao Jiao is gonna have to bring something spectacular if she wants to beat Jennifer Pierce at 6am, and since Jennifer Pierce is off-the-charts beautiful, KOCO might as well just give it up.

Anyway, it really does sound like Tyler and Kimberly may be packing it up for new pastures.  It's a soap-opera for sure in the news business.

----------


## rwood8

Don't judge until you watch...From what i've seen...JiaoJiao is right up there w/ Jennifer and Tara (KFOR weekend anchor)....

----------


## Andrew4OU

What a shame!  Kimberley and Tyler leaving?  Wow.  I've always enjoyed those two.  They brought a lot to KOCO.

----------


## rwood8

Where did you hear Kimberly and Tyler are leaving (for good)?

----------


## Intrepid

> Don't judge until you watch...From what i've seen...JiaoJiao is right up there w/ Jennifer and Tara (KFOR weekend anchor)....



Tara?  Really?  I'd get more entertainment from watching the grass grow or paint drying.  IMO, she has absolutely no personality and she flubs the teleprompter too many times.

----------


## rwood8

...Just trying to be nice, that's all...

Anyone watch KOCO this weekend? What'd you think?

----------


## mmonroe

Just to throw in some stuff... we were looking at Jetta over at Cable Volkswagen on NW 39th Expressway and we talked to their internet sales guy, he just so happen to be Jack Bowen, and he even gave us a test drive.  

He drives crazy.  He even went from 50 to 0 within ten feet of a stop sign, hands off the wheel to show how the Jetta's handled with electronic stearing.  Totally impressive.

----------


## Intrepid

> He drives crazy.


Crazy as in wearing a fur coat and fake beard?

----------


## mmonroe

not that kind of crazy, lol.  

We all talked in his office for hours.  He even shared a dirty joke about OU fans and OSU fans, lol.

----------


## drumsncode

> Where did you hear Kimberly and Tyler are leaving (for good)?


I don't think anyone has said that yet, it is just starting to look that way if the rumors are true about Tyler's contract renewal, added to the "clue" that Kimberly lost her anchoring job to JiaoJiao.

Even the fact what KOCO went all-female at 5pm might be a clue that something is up.

----------


## FFLady

Hey A.T. - are you reading this??? I know you and Ty seemed to be good frens - do you have any inside trade for us?  *:-)*

----------


## rwood8

> I don't think anyone has said that yet, it is just starting to look that way if the rumors are true about Tyler's contract renewal, added to the "clue" that Kimberly lost her anchoring job to JiaoJiao.
> 
> Even the fact what KOCO went all-female at 5pm might be a clue that something is up.



Hmm...Interesting.

----------


## duckman

who said Kimberly Lohman was fired from the weekend. Maybe she just didn't want to wake up at 3 in the morning on weekends.
Does anyone know if it is included in contracts that an anchor will anchor specific broadcasts or are the contracts flexible?

----------


## tlltnkr47

Whatever happened to Heather Spencer?  She used to do the local report on KGOU (NPR).
She has one of the most soothing voices that I have ever heard on the radio.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> Whatever happened to Heather Spencer?  She used to do the local report on KGOU (NPR).
> She has one of the most soothing voices that I have ever heard on the radio.


She is now working at OU/Gaylord College as a career and internship coordinator for JMC students.

----------


## drumsncode

Melissa Newton, former FOX25 Weekend Anchor:

Melissa Newton - Talent Biographies News Story - KXAS | Dallas

----------


## atutt

> Hey A.T. - are you reading this??? I know you and Ty seemed to be good frens - do you have any inside trade for us?  *:-)*


Yeah, I'm still around...

Yes, I know the details, but suffice it to say the rumors are true. Tyler and Kimberly are leaving and heading to greener pastures. I believe his last day is sometime this week.

Also, Chris Callahan is also leaving. That whole place will be completely turned over in a years time. Read my posts on my thread to gain an understanding why.

AT

----------


## FFLady

Thanks for the reply Aaron - I'm a little late but from the Boards of the Lost Ogle: 

_If you are reading this, that means you have survived today’s torrential downpour. Either that or you have invented some sort of device that allows you to read the internet under water. In which case we drool with envy.

We heard today the unfortunate news that Tyler Suiters and his sweet, sweet veiny arms are apparently out at KOCO and his last day will be next week. We’re fans of Tyler and his wife, Kimberly Lohman, and we wish them all the best. Between Suiters, Constance Jones and Aaron Tuttle, Channel 5 has lost a lot of Ogle favorites over the past few months. We’re afraid Husker Rick and Jessica Shambach should be watching their backs.

We know what you are wondering. No, at this moment The Lost Ogle is not ready to make our endorsement for Suiters’ replacement. We are, however, prepared to fight tooth and nail against the hiring of Bill Self’s Toupee, who is rumored to be receiving a six-figure deal to do the 10 o’clock news if Self is hired to coach at OSU. Though we are fans of diversity in the marketplace, and it is true inanimate objects are not well represented in the OKC media, we simply do not feel Bill Self’s Toupee is the right choice for KOCO at this time.

Best wishes, Tyler and Kimberly. If you ever need anything, just page us._

----------


## Andrew4OU

Wow.  

What is KOCO thinking?  They've been getting rid of their best talent.  First AT, Constance, and now Tyler and Kimberly?  

Sure, Jessica and Maggie are nice to look at, but jeez!

----------


## rwood8

It's all a part of the business.

...I wouldn't be surprised if there were more changes to come...

----------


## duckman

Will they make an announcement or will he just be replaced?

----------


## drumsncode

John Flick's co-anchoring appearance with Maggie on Sunday was "suspicious" to say the least.  It will all play itself out in a week though, and no later than May for sure, when sweeps begin.  

Local newscasts are the reason I don't need to watch soap-operas or reality shows.  I get all the drama I need just watching the lives of these people ebb and flow.  There has been so much turnover in the past two years.  I saw Tamara Pratt this morning on FOX25 and she looked incredible.  I think they let her go before her time had truly come.

I look forward to seeing what KOCO will do at 10pm on weeknights, with Tyler leaving, and I look forward to seeing what they'll do on Sundays if Maggie goes all-weekdays.  It's more fun than fantasy football.

The big question is: Who can topple the 10pm NEWS 9 dynasty?

----------


## Intrepid

> I saw Tamara Pratt this morning on FOX25 and she looked incredible.  I think they let her go before her time had truly come.


I thought Tamra Pratt left Ch. 9 so she could help her husband run for OKC DA?

And I agree....Tamra does look great.  She's always been one of my favorites.

----------


## okieopus

Just FYI,

Tyler and Kimberly *chose* not to renew. They are both heading out of state. Someone has a new job with Chesapeke...

Also, I have heard rumors that 5 may be getting a helicopter in time for May sweeps.

I will miss Tyler. But I think 5 will be okay without him. This is just how TV works.

----------


## duckman

KOCO desperately needs a chopper. They were at a huge disadvantage when that plane crashed a few weeks ago. 4 and 9 were flying around and 5 had to rely on a tower cam.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> ...Also, I have heard rumors that 5 may be getting a helicopter in time for May sweeps.


I'd heard that the Hearst-Argyle stations (of which KOCO is included) passed around a helicopter, or that KOCO rented one for sweeps.  Is this in reference to their possible procuring of a permanent chopper?

----------


## okieopus

Yes, the rumor i heard is the KOCO will be getting their own chopper

----------


## rwood8

Tyler's goodbye -- as seen on tonight's 10pm newscast -- has apparently been posted to koco.com.

if you missed it, you can watch it there.

----------


## drumsncode

For those that have low-bandwidth, like me, I can tell you that he's going to work in Washington D.C. for CleanSkies.tv

They gave him a very nice video tribute.  Watching clips from his past nine years shows how much turnover the newscast industry has.  It's amazing.  I even caught a glimpse of Brooke Osburn at the anchor desk.

----------


## mrphokc

Why is Tyler Suiters leaving KOCO?  Where is he going?  He is a great news anchor and I will miss watching him.

----------


## atutt

The chopper rumor is true. Should arrive in a matter of days...very expensive to operate.

If you watched that clip, you saw me in it, lol! Those were the days. It was the T&A show and anything goes. Other than the crazy hours, that was a lot of fun.

----------


## duckman

his bio is already deleted from the website, but kimberly's is still available

----------


## bpd514

Katie O'Mara from Channel four and her husband ( forgot his name ) work for WNEM 5 in Saginaw Michigan. Was up there visiting family and saw her on t.v. and was nice to see a familiar face!

Does anyone know what happened to Susan Parks, Natalie Newman, or Terry Watts?

----------


## okctvnewsguy

> The chopper rumor is true. Should arrive in a matter of days...very expensive to operate.
> 
> If you watched that clip, you saw me in it, lol! Those were the days. It was the T&A show and anything goes. Other than the crazy hours, that was a lot of fun.


did you like that? I had to put that exchange in AT! It was some classic tv!

----------


## therebel

> Katie O'Mara from Channel four and her husband ( forgot his name ) work for WNEM 5 in Saginaw Michigan. Was up there visiting family and saw her on t.v. and was nice to see a familiar face!
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Susan Parks, Natalie Newman, or Terry Watts?


wasn't his name Terry Camp?

----------


## duckman

Tierney Cook announced today she was leaving KOCO. She is getting out of the business and will work to highlight children in OKC. 
I will certainly miss her and John Flick together and the morning crew seemed genuinly sad to see her go, unlike Tyler's departure with forced smiles.

----------


## rwood8

There's another Eye5 morning show change coming, and it starts soon...

----------


## duckman

> There's another Eye5 morning show change coming, and it starts soon...


would you like to elaborate? Where is John Flick running off too

----------


## Raspberry

> would you like to elaborate? Where is John Flick running off too


Nope, Rusty's being moved off the morning show, to make way for a female meteorologist.

----------


## rwood8

And Raspberry wins the prize...

The new met's name is Sarah, and she is excellent.

----------


## duckman

Her bio is available if you search KOCO on their site.
Any idea who will replace Tierney?

----------


## rwood8

In the interim, it'll be JiaoJiao Shen...

Which means Mark Opgrande will solo on weekend mornings.

Not that anyone gets up at 5am to watch....

----------


## duckman

thanks.
one more question. Are they going to stick with Maggie/Jessica at 5,6,10 or get someone new?

----------


## rwood8

Not sure.  I would guess there's an active search going on.  The station is understaffed across the board -- a lot of positions to be filled.

I'm not sure the evening anchor position is a top priority when Jess/Maggie can still bring in the #1 ratings at 5,6...and inching closer to 2nd @ 10p....

----------


## drumsncode

> Not sure.  I would guess there's an active search going on.  The station is understaffed across the board -- a lot of positions to be filled.
> 
> I'm not sure the evening anchor position is a top priority when Jess/Maggie can still bring in the #1 ratings at 5,6...and inching closer to 2nd @ 10p....


If you can tell us, did they appear to steal share from KWTV or KFOR?  I love ratings; it's the ultimate human-factors chess match.

----------


## rwood8

You'd be surprised...

----------


## therebel

> And Raspberry wins the prize...
> 
> The new met's name is Sarah, and she is excellent.


Sarah Libby, she used to be on the Weather Channel.

----------


## Video Expert

Saw former KFOR anchor Bob Frier in Orlando last month.  He is the main weeknight anchor for WKMG, which is also known as 'local6'.  He does a great job, IMO.

----------


## FFLady

Mark Meyers used to be a Reporter for Fox25 - I see now that he is spokesman for the OK Sheriff Dept. I just love the way he talks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very articulate with his words!

----------


## duckman

> Mark Meyers used to be a Reporter for Fox25 - I see now that he is spokesman for the OK Sheriff Dept. I just love the way he talks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very articulate with his words!


He was at KOCO before KOKH

----------


## atutt

In case you guys wanted to know, Sophia Reza is leaving KOCO. Heading to Dallas. I think the turnover rate is about up to 70% now for both on air and off air in one year's time.
...and they say "change is good"

----------


## duckman

Adam Slinger left soon after Tierney too. Its sad to see Sophia leave, but I expect to see her land a network job.

----------


## Thunder

Okay, going thru pages of post and typing this in a notepad as I go along, because I'm forgetful. lol

Cherokee Ballard is still with News 4 and I see her quite often.

Jessica Brown, I think she should've stayed with News 4.

Brad Edwards of News 4's In Your Corner is dead. After his death, a team of 4 reporters continued his legency, but I've noticed that Scott Hines has been mainly the one, so he is the next Brad Edwards.

There was one black lady, forgot her name, she anchored at nights, but died in a crash after work. - News 4

There was one new weather guy for News 4 (forgot his name) but I heard rumors that he was ran off due to people complaining of his homosexuality and fear of connection to weather.

There was two young reporters and I think they anchored the 5pm newscast (male and female).  They both left at same time. - News 4

News 4's Dan Threlkeld weather guy moved to a station in Tulsa.

I got no clue what happened to Reshonda Tate. - News 4

I got no clue what happened to Theresa Green. - News 4

David Payne at News 4 is still around, freaking out over each tornadoes.

If I'm correct, Theresa Green did medical reports.  I wish she would return.

Sarah Libby, yeah she joined News 5 recently.  I once saw her on LIVE video online overnight while I was tracking the storms.  Somehow the video switched to a camera that pointed to the computers desk and this one guy was paranoid, kept staring at the camera, because he wanted it off and back on toward a radar view.  I saw Sarah in the background, relaxing, eating a snack.  She even confirmed it on their weather blog when I posted about the guy's paranoia behavior.

Someone had said that Linda was soon to retire and that Mike would too, but I haven't seen that happening. - News 4

----------


## therebel

The black lady was Lee Evans, I believe she was killed when her car was broad-sided by another.

Threlkeld is chief meteorologist at KJRH, Tulsa channel 2.






> Okay, going thru pages of post and typing this in a notepad as I go along, because I'm forgetful. lol
> 
> Cherokee Ballard is still with News 4 and I see her quite often.
> 
> Jessica Brown, I think she should've stayed with News 4.
> 
> Brad Edwards of News 4's In Your Corner is dead. After his death, a team of 4 reporters continued his legency, but I've noticed that Scott Hines has been mainly the one, so he is the next Brad Edwards.
> 
> There was one black lady, forgot her name, she anchored at nights, but died in a crash after work. - News 4
> ...

----------


## atutt

> Okay, going thru pages of post and typing this in a notepad as I go along, because I'm forgetful. lol
> 
> Cherokee Ballard is still with News 4 and I see her quite often.


Scratch that one. Cherokee left the biz....

KOCO: Callahan, Slinger, Cook, Suiter, Lohman, Reza gone in the last 4 months.

Rumored to go? Well, I won't say, but let's just say there won't be but a copuple left you were used to watching...sinking ship....

----------


## drumsncode

> Scratch that one. Cherokee left the biz....
> 
> KOCO: Callahan, Slinger, Cook, Suiter, Lohman, Reza gone in the last 4 months.
> 
> Rumored to go? Well, I won't say, but let's just say there won't be but a copuple left you were used to watching...sinking ship....


Wow, you do better teasers than the newscasts during sweeps.  

You've got me intrigued; I'll be tuning into this board to catch all the latest, and of course, I'll be watching KOCO every day anyway.

They really do have a lot of new faces, with Jiao and Darrielle and Erin.  Even more astounding to me is KFOR.  I visited their website to see if Joleen Chaney was listed yet (she isn't) and I really don't know any of the people besides the old "war-horses" that probably should have retired a long time ago.

FOX25 lost Scott Padgett to Miami, and Sana Syed got a job in Dallas on FOX, so it looks like they're a couple cylinders short of a V-8 too.

All the while Gary England just goes on, and on, and on, and on..... much to the chagrin I'm sure, of all the people under him who would like to have a crack at the title "Chief Meteorologist".

----------


## venture

Gary will be doing the weather casts hooked up to life support if KWTV has anything to say about it, I think.  :Smile: 

FOX I don't think has its identity just yet.  I would expect a couple more movements.

----------


## atutt

Don't get too excited...Fox is losing JAIME CERRETA soon!

----------


## FFLady

> Don't get too excited...Fox is losing JAIME CERRETA soon!


Oh really???? See, I watch these guys at 9, since I like to be asleep by 10.....Is it rumored that she is moving to Miami, to be with Scott? I'm 95% sure those two were an item....could be wrong, though....just my perception..... **

----------


## drumsncode

I love this board.  Who needs a newspaper when you can get the good stuff early here!?  

If they lose Jaime, and they already lost Sana Syed, that probably leaves Britten Follett for the anchor chair.  I hope they use her, because she's a superb anchor, and how wonderfully ironic that she was just a reporter on KWTV a few years back with no chance at all of getting an anchor chair.  Now look at her.

Of course, FOX has gone blonde with its last three anchors, but then again, maybe that's why Britten's hair is getting lighter lately.

Anyway, thanks ATutt, for throwing a wonderful hand-grenade into the room.   It keeps this forum interesting. ;-)

----------


## atutt

My pleasure. Here's a recap of who left in a years time I found off of another message board:

Teri Watkins 
Kate Godwin 
Tyler Suiters 
Kimberly Lohman 
Aaron Tuttle
Constance Jones
Mike Rigg 
Chris Callahan 
Adam Slinger 
Tierney Cook, 
Sophia Reza 
4 producers 
1 morning EP 
1 director 
1 special projects 
1 assignment editor 
3 editors
2 photogs 

Rumored to go next: 
2 anchors 
2 reporters 
2 producers

----------


## duckman

Does management not see this as a problem? Don't they only have two anchors to begin with? 
P.s. here is the list of openings on KOCO.com:
Current Job Openings At KOCO
High School Playbook Photographer/Editor
High School Playbook Coordinator
News Director/Technical Director
News Producer
News Producer
News Reporter
News Reporter
Assistant Creative Services Director
Photojournalist/Editor
News Anchor/Reporter
Senior Writer/Producer
News Assignment Editor
Sales Account Executive
News Executive Producer AM
News Anchor
News Anchor
News Producer
Photojournalist

----------


## atutt

Uh....management is and always was the problem. If you were management, would you fire yourself? Think not...

Only hope now is for Corporate to step in and can the GM. Unfortunately it's too little to late to right the ship.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I'm TOTALLY applying for an anchor position.

But you people are getting PORK CHOP SANDWICHES and BODY MASSAGE interjected at random times during the telecast.

That'll right that ship  :Wink:

----------


## drumsncode

I'm at somewhat of a loss.  This is the #1 ABC affiliate in the country, and the #1 rated newscast at 5 and 6pm (unless it changed recently) so why is everything so bad?

There should dancing in the streets at KOCO.  They should be gunning for KWTV at 10 to try and knock them off.  Are people just coming in, getting some great experience and credentials, then using it as a stepping stone to move on?

----------


## Andrew4OU

> My pleasure. Here's a recap of who left in a years time I found off of another message board:
> 
> Teri Watkins 
> Kate Godwin 
> Tyler Suiters 
> Kimberly Lohman 
> Aaron Tuttle
> Constance Jones
> Mike Rigg 
> ...



Geez, they really let go a lot of good talent.  I don't even bother watching KOCO anymore.

----------


## Bobby821

> Geez, they really let go a lot of good talent.  I don't even bother watching KOCO anymore.


Everyone knows Channel 4 is the best news for ALL time slots, hell channel 5 doesnt even have a noon newscast anymore.

----------


## FFLady

> I love this board.  Who needs a newspaper when you can get the good stuff early here!?  
> 
> If they lose Jaime, and they already lost Sana Syed, that probably leaves Britten Follett for the anchor chair.  I hope they use her, because she's a superb anchor, and how wonderfully ironic that she was just a reporter on KWTV a few years back with no chance at all of getting an anchor chair.  Now look at her.
> 
> *Of course, FOX has gone blonde with its last three anchors*, but then again, maybe that's why Britten's hair is getting lighter lately.
> 
> Anyway, thanks ATutt, for throwing a wonderful hand-grenade into the room.   It keeps this forum interesting. ;-)


What ever happened to Brooke Osborne? And the other blonde, either before her or after her, that wore way too much blush? Surely Speno is not that hard to get along with!!   :Smile:

----------


## drumsncode

Brooke Osburn works for Integris Health.  I think the other woman you refer to is Jessica Carter.  I don't know what happened to her.

----------


## duckman

Who is this Paul Folger and why does he deserve evenings over John Flick?

----------


## Big C

> Who is this Paul Folger and why does he deserve evenings over John Flick?


That name sounds familiar.  I think he used to work at a station in Dallas a few years back.

----------


## drumsncode

> Who is this Paul Folger and why does he deserve evenings over John Flick?


He's their newly hired anchorman, and they said he'll be doing evenings, though they haven't yet gotten specific about it.  Maybe we'll get lucky and a KOCO employee will enlighten us on the details.

If I heard him right, his last gig was in Florida.

John Flick is just filling in anyway.  Think how trashed his sleep cycle is, working mornings with JiaoJiao, then Fridays with Jessica.  The question is, are we now going to get less Maggie Carlo, like we used to?  Say it ain't so!

----------


## FFLady

From the Lost Ogle site.............


_Here is some bad news for those of us who ♥ lunges. It looks like KOKH evening anchor Jaime Cerreta has a talent page on medialine.com. From her online resume:

In my decade of news experience, I have consistently exceeded station expectations. Ratings in key demographics have increased each month since I started in my current position as Main Anchor/Reporter at KOKH FOX 25 Oklahoma City. I co-anchored the two top-rated nights and the best book ever in the stations 10 year history.

Ratings Success  Community Involvement  Seasoned Anchor  Self Motivated  Solid Reporter  Succeeds under pressure

According to our media insiders, when a news personality posts one of these resume things, it usually means that the anchor has the blessing of the station management to look for a new job. If thats the case, whoever runs Channel 25 probably needs to be fired tomorrow morning and then forced to listen to Mark Shannon on KTOK for two weeks as punishment.

Seriously, instead of giving Jaime permission to post an online resume, KOKH should probably just get rid of Andrew Speno, combine his old salary with hers, and then force her to sign a long term contract. They should also get rid of Myron Patton and that weird weatherman, and have Jamie do those segments, too. They should also buy her green shots on St. Patricks Day, because we think she likes green shots on St. Patricks Day. That would make us happy.

Anyway, please call Channel 25 at 405.843.2525 and voice your concerns. As a happy group, maybe we can save Jaime Cerreta._

----------


## Andrew4OU

> He's their newly hired anchorman, and they said he'll be doing evenings, though they haven't yet gotten specific about it.  Maybe we'll get lucky and a KOCO employee will enlighten us on the details.
> 
> If I heard him right, his last gig was in Florida.
> 
> John Flick is just filling in anyway.  Think how trashed his sleep cycle is, working mornings with JiaoJiao, then Fridays with Jessica.  The question is, are we now going to get less Maggie Carlo, like we used to?  Say it ain't so!


Add in the fact John also is an adjunct professor at OU in the afternoons.

----------


## positano

How about Suzanne Steely?  Anyone remember the "Fat Like Me" series?

----------


## atutt

John Flick won't be around much longer...

----------


## duckman

When does Jessica Schambach leave?

----------


## lparsons

What happen to Jerry Adams?

----------


## bornhere

What happened to Hickox and Halburnt?

----------


## oneforone

> What happen to Jerry Adams?


He got addicted to nose candy.

----------


## atutt

> When does Jessica Schambach leave?


She's not going anywhere....however she is around 30 and if she wants kiddos...well, you know the rest... :Artist:

----------


## jsibelius

> Cherokee Ballard is still with News 4 and I see her quite often.


Cherokee's send-off was last night.  She's going to be the Chief Information Officer for the State Medical Examiner's Office.  I think.  I've slept since then.

----------


## bornhere

That sounds fascinating.

----------


## duckman

does anyone have a clip of it. I could only find the first 10 minutes of the newscast the KFOR website

----------


## Thunder

> Cherokee's send-off was last night.  She's going to be the Chief Information Officer for the State Medical Examiner's Office.  I think.  I've slept since then.


I watched the news last night and the night before.  I didn't see anything said about it.  I saw her on there yesterday, still with us.

----------


## jsibelius

Well, unless I was really asleep and dreaming, I know what I saw.  I remember the teasers leading into the news that someone was leaving and made a point to stay up and watch.  I remember being much surprised that it was her.  I do also remember them saying that she still had a couple of days left, but they were doing her official send-off a little early.  However, I could not find it on KFOR's website.  Maybe she's pulling a Brett Favre?

----------


## mickinwarracres

Nope, I saw it too...Linda said she wasn't going to be available on the evening news and she would still be around for a few days but wanted to be able to tell her goodbye on the 10 o'clock news.

 :Texas Sucks:

----------


## jsibelius

Good!  I wasn't hallucinating!

----------


## okcnative

Lord knows the Medical Examiner's Office needed someone good! How lucky they are to have someone as above-board, thorough, knowledgeable and excellent as Cherokee. Brad Edwards would be proud. We will miss her on the news, but her new responsibility at the Medical Examiner's Office is equally, if not more important. At least we can trust Cherokee to tell us the truth. She fights for what is right. I wish her the best...and good luck to OKC news to try to find a replacement of her caliber.

----------


## Matt

> Nope, I saw it too...Linda said she wasn't going to be available on the evening news and she would still be around for a few days but wanted to be able to tell her goodbye on the 10 o'clock news.


For a brief moment, this post had me incredibly-excited, but then I re-read it and realized it was about Cherokee Ballard.

----------


## drumsncode

For those of you wanting to know a little about Kimberly Lohman, she moved to the D.C. area with Tyler and now goes by her married name: Kimberly Suiters.

Kimberly Suiters - Talent Biographies News Story - WRC | Washington

I caught one of her stories presented on KFOR the other day.

----------


## rkjg24

> Everyone knows Channel 4 is the best news for ALL time slots, hell channel 5 doesnt even have a noon newscast anymore.


That's funny.

BTW, what the heck IS going on at KOCO? They change reporters way too much.

----------


## Lurker34

"Anyway, please call Channel 25 at 405.843.2525 and voice your concerns. As a happy group, maybe we can save Jaime Cerreta."

I was told from a fairly reliable source that Jamie is looking to move somewhere closer to her family in Arizona. So unless Vegas, Phoenix or LA calls, she probally staying put. Of course anything can happen. 

When I was working in the media, if they even found out you were sending out tapes and resumes, you were shown the door.

----------


## Bobby821

> That's funny.
> 
> BTW, what the heck IS going on at KOCO? They change reporters way too much.


Yes it is funny that Channel 5 dropped there noon newscast, guess they lost too many viewers to channel 4 at noon, channel 4 has an hour long noon newscast as well...

----------


## bpd514

ATUTT What ever happened to Teri Watkins? She always came into my work and was a really nice lady!

----------


## okcnative

Terri went to work for the office of the Oklahoma State Auditor and Inspector a while ago. She's still there, although the auditor isn't.

----------


## Prunepicker

> What happen to Jerry Adams?


Didn't she use to teach vocal music at UCO, formerly CSU?

The name Frazier is coming to mind but I may be way off base.

----------


## jsibelius

> Originally Posted by *lparsons* 
> What happen to Jerry Adams?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Didn't she use to teach vocal music at UCO, formerly CSU?
> 
> The name Frazier is coming to mind but I may be way off base.


Dunno.  Not now, that's for sure.  UCO hasn't been CSU in almost 20 years, BTW.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Dunno.  Not now, that's for sure.  UCO hasn't been CSU in almost 20 years, BTW.


I went to Central State College then Central State University and have students of mine that attended University of Central Oklahoma.

----------


## LandryTeam

Where did Suzanne Steely go?  She was with KFOR in the 90's.  Is she still in broadcasting?

----------


## DQSooner

Does anyone remember a reporter at Channel 9 in the late 90's named Julie Dyson?  Seems like Kelly Ogle always called her "Jules" as he was going to a live report she did or as she was throwing a report back to the studio.  She wasn't here long I don't think.

Also, what about Rick Pendergraft who covered sports for Channel 5?  I heard he went to Tulsa (maybe Channel 8?) but am not sure.

This is a great board with lots of info on former OKC people.  I've enjoyed reading about them all this AM.

----------


## AAC2005

Where has Lauren Brown (KFOR) gone?

----------


## Prunepicker

> That's interesting to know... I don't realize Amy McCree was from UCO. 
>  Boy, guess I'm not such a dedicated Broncho alum!!!  Anyways, that's really 
> cool to learn.


Hey!  I'm a Bronco alum!  Amy is very pretty.  Seems to me that back in 19__
there was a runner up for Miss Oklahoma in the class.  But that was back 
when...  well...  you know... don't you?

----------


## FFLady

I heard Maggie Carlo is leaving Oct 15th. Moving to Chicago, apparently that's where her husband works.....wonder if this was who Aaron was refferring to when he said look for another anchor to be leaving.......

----------


## duckman

God please don't let this mean more Paul Folger!  I can't stand him. John Flick deserves Maggie's spot on the desk.

----------


## kimard

KOCO has a story on their website. They're getting two new anchors. 

One to co-anchor with John in the morning, and another to co-anchor with JiaoJiao on the weekend morning show. 

And sadly, Paul Folger will now be on at 5, 6, and 10.

----------


## drumsncode

Here's that link to the story about the new anchors, as well as Maggie's departure.

New Anchors To Join Eyewitness News 5 - Oklahoma City News Story - KOCO Oklahoma City

What a concept, they are actually telling us that an anchor is leaving, rather than letting it out in the last 3 minutes of her final show.  Of course, now she'll be flooded with emails from all her fans, but what the heck.

I noticed too, that they mention Stephanie Croswait as the News Director.  I wonder if that means Sherrie Brown is no longer there.  Aaron had mentioned tons of departures a while back, I wonder if Sherrie was one of them.  

Anyone?  Anyone?

----------


## TaoMaas

> What a concept, they are actually telling us that an anchor is leaving, rather than letting it out in the last 3 minutes of her final show.  Of course, now she'll be flooded with emails from all her fans, but what the heck.


  Doesn't it seem odd to you that tv stations are so secretive when it comes to their own internal workings?  They'll probe every little detail if it's a firing within state or local government, but when it comes to themselves, suddenly "it's none of your business".  LOL




> I noticed too, that they mention Stephanie Croswait as the News Director.  I wonder if that means Sherrie Brown is no longer there.  Aaron had mentioned tons of departures a while back, I wonder if Sherrie was one of them.  
> Anyone?  Anyone?


I think Sherrie left some time ago, but not because she was forced out.  I think she got moved higher up within the group broadcasting system.  Basically, she did too good of a job.  I'll see what I can find out.

----------


## jsibelius

> KOCO has a story on their website. They're getting two new anchors. 
> 
> One to co-anchor with John in the morning, and another to co-anchor with JiaoJiao on the weekend morning show. 
> 
> And sadly, Paul Folger will now be on at 5, 6, and 10.


I'm not crazy about Paul Folger either.  I would rather watch John Flick.  Do you think he prefers the morning gig and asked not to be moved up to the main anchor position?

Between Maggie and Jessica, I liked Maggie better, but I don't dislike Jessica.  Having the two women made it feel somehow "unsettled."  Which is just silly.  They are both very good at what they do.  I suppose I'll eventually get used to Mr. Folger, too.

I said that about a weather person they hired in another market one time.  She used to drive me crazy because she the the weekend anchor used to be very giggly when they worked together.  Last time I went for a visit, the "weather girl" was gone, replaced by a guy who had left and decided to return.  The prodigal son, so to speak.  It was a great relief to see him again, I have to say.  No more weather giggles.

David Payne's weather laughs are a different story.

----------


## atutt

interesting move to put a positive spin on another exodus at the station while introducing two new people.

Not that I know anything, but my gut tells me John Flick may be next in line to leave.

It's easier to name the people still there (shorter list) in one years time than to list those who have left.

Out with the old, in with the new...

----------


## kimard

As long as Rick stays. 

No doom and gloom Mike Morgan for me.

----------


## Saberman

If I remember right Fred Norman on a news cast had said it was going to be sunny an clear over the next few days, and we had one of the biggest snow storms ever.  Guess they got slammed with complaints.

KSBI recently sold a part interest in the station to Aubry McClendon and Tom Ward, and are building a new studio off NW Expressway & Kilpatrick on Morgan Rd, guess it will be done soon.

IMO they may get the over air broadcast of Thunder games.

----------


## tlltnkr47

What's with News9 Carrie Rose's new hairstyle?  It looks like she is getting ready for a date with Billy Ray Cyrus.

----------


## FFLady

Does anyone remember Carrie Zamora (KOCO).....that started off as a great gig...then I think she became ill. If I remember correctly her and Tyler Suiters made for a great anchor desk!! Wonder if she overcame her illness, ATUTT?????????

----------


## okyeah

I believe Carrie Zamora was diagnosed with lupus, and no cure for this disease exists at the moment.

----------


## Thunder

Systemic lupus erythematosus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## drumsncode

I'd like to know what Maggie Carlo is going to be doing in Chicago.  Quite often, they will tell you upon departure that they are taking a job at another station, but all they stressed on the final shows was that she was moving to be with her husband since his job is there.

Perhaps she is looking for an anchor job in that area.  Maybe "King Tut" has the info on this.  I kick myself for not just asking her outright.

----------


## atutt

You guys are funny. It just so happens that I do know a little.

From a friend, Carrie is doing well in Texas. Don't know any more than that.

Maggie is enjoying her break away from TV. I don't think she had any pressing plans for Chicago other than finally getting to live with her husband. I'm sure she's working on something though. 

Oh, and another reporter will be leaving soon. Two of their long time photographers left for Thunder. That place amazes me...it won't be much longer and there won't be anyone left that I know!

----------


## drumsncode

> You guys are funny. It just so happens that I do know a little.
> 
> From a friend, Carrie is doing well in Texas. Don't know any more than that.
> 
> Maggie is enjoying her break away from TV. I don't think she had any pressing plans for Chicago other than finally getting to live with her husband. I'm sure she's working on something though. 
> 
> Oh, and another reporter will be leaving soon. Two of their long time photographers left for Thunder. That place amazes me...it won't be much longer and there won't be anyone left that I know!


Thank you so much!  It's nice of you to help satisfy our curiousity.

----------


## EdwardEll

Carrie Zamora,
is teaching school in the Midland/Odessa TX area where she was from...
and single OKC guys will be heartbroken that the beautiful Miss Z is now married!!!!

----------


## jsibelius

> Carrie Zamora,
> is teaching school in the Midland/Odessa TX area where she was from...
> and single OKC guys will be heartbroken that the beautiful Miss Z is now married!!!!


Hope it's Midland and not Odessa.  There's a big difference between the two.  I wouldn't wish Odessa on my worst enemy.  Midland's not so bad.  It's got all the oil money.  Which probably explains our current president...

----------


## FFLady

Was gonna ask what happened to Matt Austin (Fox25) but saw that he is now on the morning show with Angie.....anyone know what happened to Brent Webber???

----------


## drumsncode

> Was gonna ask what happened to Matt Austin (Fox25) but saw that he is now on the morning show with Angie.....anyone know what happened to Brent Webber???


It happened in the blink of an eye, but I believe I saw Brent's face in some kind of promo for the OKC Thunder.  Maybe someone who knows more can step up and give us details.  

And how about someone telling us where Carrie Rose went?  I didn't catch her final show.

----------


## CCOKC

Brent is the sideline reporter for the Thunder telecasts.  I don't know the side story on this.  Was he a former sportscaster?  I thought it was a strange choice myself.

----------


## kimard

Carrie Rose moved to Richmond, Virginia, and is now the weekday morning and noon meteorologist. Coincidentally, she is at the same station where Zach Daniel (former NEWS 9 met.) is chief meteorologist. 

Here is here bio... 
CBS 6 - WTVR, Richmond Va - Weekday Mornings

She posted a vlog (video blog) on NEWS9's website about her leaving, but other than that, there wasn't much mentioning of her departure.

----------


## drumsncode

> Carrie Rose moved to Richmond, Virginia, and is now the weekday morning and noon meteorologist. Coincidentally, she is at the same station where Zach Daniel (former NEWS 9 met.) is chief meteorologist. 
> 
> Here is here bio... 
> CBS 6 - WTVR, Richmond Va - Weekday Mornings
> 
> She posted a vlog (video blog) on NEWS9's website about her leaving, but other than that, there wasn't much mentioning of her departure.


She deserves full air-time; I'm glad she found a job that will better use her talent.

----------


## drumsncode

Okay, I have to ask.  What the heck happened to Audrey Esther?  From what I can tell, she vanished from the NEWS 9 website.  She was my favorite non-anchor in the history of the world.

----------


## Matt

> Okay, I have to ask.  What the heck happened to Audrey Esther?  From what I can tell, she vanished from the NEWS 9 website.  She was my favorite non-anchor in the history of the world.


Looks like someone visited The Lost Ogle today. . .

----------


## metro

Yeah, Brent Webber is a reporter on FOX Sports Oklahoma for the Thunder now.

----------


## Matt

Awesome thread bump, metro!  

By the way, everytime this one gets bumped, I open it, hoping that it's because of some sort of announcement involving Linda Cavanaugh's impending retirement.  No dice.  Oh well, maybe next time.

----------


## cp3111

Woops there goes another one! They just said on the 10 o'clock news that tonight was longtime KOCO reporter Kevin Sims' last night at Channel 5.
No word on what station (if any) he will be going to.

----------


## drumsncode

> Woops there goes another one! They just said on the 10 o'clock news that tonight was longtime KOCO reporter Kevin Sims' last night at Channel 5.
> No word on what station (if any) he will be going to.


Yeah, I saw that too.  It was yet another one of those uncomfortable goodbyes.  

And while I'm writing, someone tell us if Audrey Esther landed on her feet somewhere; if she went out of area.

In my opinion, Audrey had the brightest future of any woman I'd seen in years, now we'll never get to see that come to fruition.

----------


## oneforone

I have never seen too many reporters stay in OKC unless they have been given a special role like Consumer Reporter or something like that.

----------


## duckman

Kevin Sims actually lasted 6 years! John Flick is next...

----------


## drumsncode

Anyone out there know what happened to Liam McHugh on FOX25?  I haven't seen him in a long time, and now I see Curtis Fitzpatrick, so I'm wondering if Liam left for a better job.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> Kevin Sims actually lasted 6 years! John Flick is next...


I'm still not quite sure why John didn't get anchor for the evenings.  Instead we have Paul Folger.   :Smiley099:

----------


## rkjg24

> Kevin Sims actually lasted 6 years! John Flick is next...


KOCO is my #1 source for news, but all of this shake-up is ridiculous.

----------


## scott

Since were talking about news anchors, is Amy Mcree pregnet?  Last night I thought it kinda looked that way, plus she seemed to be hinding it with a paper or her hands alot!  Maybe she's said something about it before, but I didn't catch it?  Just curious!!!

----------


## drumsncode

> Since were talking about news anchors, is Amy Mcree pregnet?  Last night I thought it kinda looked that way, plus she seemed to be hinding it with a paper or her hands alot!  Maybe she's said something about it before, but I didn't catch it?  Just curious!!!


If she is it's news to me!  I'd be checking her left hand for a ring as the first confirmation that she's married.  To my knowledge, she's single.

If you want to see a really pregnant woman, watch Ali Meyer on KFOR, then you'll have something to compare it to. ;-)

----------


## soonergal

I asked this on another post, but alas no answer, so I'll ask it here..where is Channel 4's Mike Morgan?

----------


## Thunder

On vacation? That's my best guess. lol

----------


## jdbells

A ways back there is a posting about Kathy Jones and footage of the plane crash.  Is that anywhere online?

----------


## bornhere

I hope not. That was about as awful as anything you'd ever see.

----------


## FFLady

Excuse the bump here....

Does anyone know what happened to Fox 25's latest female reporter? I can't, for the life of me, remember her name, but I enjoyed watching her style. She was just there like a month ago????

----------


## drumsncode

> Excuse the bump here....
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Fox 25's latest female reporter? I can't, for the life of me, remember her name, but I enjoyed watching her style. She was just there like a month ago????


The name that pops into my aging brain is Abby Ross?

----------


## FFLady

:Congrats:   That's it Drums....geez, that was driving me nuts trying to think of her name...I was thinking "Amy"....but maybe because it rhymed with "Jaime"....anyways.....wonder what happened to her...

(thanks for the refresh)  :-)

----------


## theparkman81

I also notice that the weekend weather guy from Fox 25 is gone, I know that he was there for a long time, I wonder where he took off too.

----------


## S_C_B

Hello group.
I just had to join, because the conversation was getting so good.

BTW, I just saw Sophia Reza'a pic on Fox Dallas.
She said she is "very excited to be back in Texas and closer to family and friends."

I sure am tired of seeing new faces at KOCO.

----------


## eck74

Does anybody know what happened to Randy Renner this time?  He was gone very quickly from KOKC 1520 radio.  He was on all morning and throughout the day doing local news, and then one day he was gone.  Even replaced his commercials with someone else reading the same script.

----------


## Bigrayok

Whatever happened to Tammy Payne who was on 4 and 9?

Bigray in Ok

----------


## drumsncode

> Whatever happened to Tammy Payne who was on 4 and 9?
> 
> Bigray in Ok


Wow, you're taxing my memory, but I think it has something to do with a harassment lawsuit at her station, years ago.  She just kinda vanished into the sunset, and I think someone wrote on here years ago that she married someone wealthy.

That's the best I can do.  I bet there are people here that can paint a much more detailed and accurate picture.  The media really kept it low-key as I recall.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Whatever happened to Tammy Payne who was on 4 and 9?
> 
> Bigray in Ok


I saw her a few months ago and she was doing some interviews for (I think) "Oklahoma" magazine.

----------


## FFLady

Man, I bet Cherokee wishes she was back at the anchor desk! So much negative going on at the ME Offices....So far she seems pretty good for damamge-control, though!

----------


## bpd514

I believe she is married to the OK County District Attorney and goes my Tammy Prater.

----------


## duckman

Did anyone else notice that Andy Wallace has disappeared from KOCO? A new fellow named Damon Lane was working today. Who has the goods on what happened to RoboWallace

----------


## kevinpate

> I believe she is married to the OK County District Attorney and goes my Tammy Prater.


Unless I've been taking the wrong medication, I think it is Tamera Pratt who is married to OK Co. DA David Prater.

----------


## kevinpate

Cherokee has done rather excellent in a tough situation.  

I've always liked her work.  Whatever they are paying her as spokesperson, it's likely not  enough.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Unless I've been taking the wrong medication, I think it is Tamera Pratt who is married to OK Co. DA David Prater.


lol  Don't adjust your medication, Kev...you're right about 'Tammy vs Tamera'.

----------


## drum4no1

> Cherokee has done rather excellent in a tough situation.  
> 
> I've always liked her work.  Whatever they are paying her as spokesperson, it's likely not  enough.



Im sure the relief of getting out of the tv news biz is payment enough...

----------


## whasup

> You're thinking of Ray Preston. I think his wife's name was Kathy Jones-Preston. And she wasn't doing a story about pilots without licenses or anything like that, just a story about aerobatic flying. She and the pilot were doing manuevers near the Cimmaron River valley in Kingfisher county. The pilot was performing a diving manuever, but he underestimated his speed, and was unable to pull up in time. The plane slammed belly down into the mostly dry riverbed, and both were killed instantly. A KFOR photog was filming it all, and the footage is very stunning, if you haven't seen it.
> 
> I believe Ray Preston is still a reporter at the CBS affiliate in St. Louis, where he's been since just after the crash. Devin Scillian is a top anchor at the NBC affiliate in Detroit, and was getting serious play for a time to replace Brian Williams as anchor of MSNBC's nightly newscast when Williams when to NBC's Nightly News.


Kathy Jones-Preston was the reporter that was killed in the plane crash. It has been fifteen years, so I may be wrong, but I believe it happened the day after the 4th of July. I used to work a lot with Kathy's husband, Ray Preston. They were both very kind people...wonderful folks. 

I remember working on the 4th of July and Kathy had to work too. Consequently, she was unable to spend the holiday with Ray and the baby. Maybe it was Ray that I worked with that day, and it was Kathy and the baby that came to the station to visit him. As I said, it has been a long time. Feeling bad that they couldn't celebrate the holiday together, I went home during lunch on the 4th and grilled some hot dogs for all of us who were forced to spend the 4th in the news room. Ray, Kathy, and the baby were there together, enjoying their holiday. 

Early the next morning, several of us were watching the live feed of Kathy in the plane while we taped it for airing later on that day. It seemed so exciting - knowing she was living the thrill of the Top Gun experience. Then, so quickly, it all changed as we watched a plane nose-dive into the ground. 

There were two planes up there simulating the dive-bomber experience, so at first we were unsure as to which one of them had crashed. All of us in the news room held hands and prayed together, hoping against hope that Kathy was safe-that she was in the other plane. Tragically, within a few minutes we learned it was Kathy's plane that had gone down. 

It was terrible. It still affects me when I let myself think about it. I remember how my family and friends used to mistake me for Kathy in the background shots of the news room because our hair was the same color and cut. I recall her little kindnesses when I was a new writer and everything and everyone terrified me. Little memories of working with her haunted me for the longest time. For weeks I was unable to stop crying. 

We had to write our own copy for stories about Kathy's death-forcing us to relive it over and over. They kept assigning me her story and I would write and cry, write and cry. It was difficult to sit in the editing room, still in shock, having to grind out copy about her. It took a long time to get over seeing her go like that...live.

To many, that crash is just a statistic. It is just one of those bits of trivia people mention.

"Wasn't she the reporter/anchor that died in that plane crash?"

But to many of us that were there that day, and many of us that had the privilege of working with her, it was a very sad and memorable moment.

About two months and thousands of tears later, I quit. I guess I just wasn't cut out for the news business. Now I teach writing at a college. Nothing too exciting happens there. I like it that way.

----------


## OKCLifer

I hear that John Flick's last day at KOCO is Tuesday, October 20.  I hate to see him leave.  Anyone know where he's going?

----------


## circled9

I saw Cherokee a couple of weeks ago and she looked great.   She is the spokesperson for the Medical Examiners Office.

----------


## duckman

> I hear that John Flick's last day at KOCO is Tuesday, October 20.  I hate to see him leave.  Anyone know where he's going?


If they gave him the evenings instead of the horrid Paul Folger we wouldn't be in this position of losing another fine broadcaster.
I wonder if they'll give weekdays to JiaoJiao and have diversity day every day of the week?

----------


## braums manager

> I also notice that the weekend weather guy from Fox 25 is gone, I know that he was there for a long time, I wonder where he took off too.


i liked him to

----------


## braums manager

crappy browser

----------


## bluedogok

Not looking back through all of this but I saw Mitch Jelniker on the ABC affiliate in Denver doing the morning show.

----------


## rkjg24

> I hear that John Flick's last day at KOCO is Tuesday, October 20.  I hate to see him leave.  Anyone know where he's going?


What?! Wow. KOCO's never going to stop the bleeding.

----------


## gmwise

Good grief..

I like John Flick,and I dislike Folger..jeez

----------


## duckman

Here's a little something something from Sarah Libby's FB page. 
"John Flick: Welcome back. See you bright and early.
Yesterday at 5:35pm

Sarah Libby: Missed you John..sniffle sniffle.. what am I gonna do in a few weeks!! booo hhoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yesterday at 5:45pm
John Flick: You'll come visit.
Yesterday at 6:15pm

Sarah Libby: Yes yes!! I will!!!
Yesterday at 6:46pm"

----------


## oneforone

> Not looking back through all of this but I saw Mitch Jelniker on the ABC affiliate in Denver doing the morning show.


He has been in Denver since he left KWTV.

----------


## CMYC5GO

Ok...here's a brain teaser for some of you. I moved down here in 1999, just in time for the May 3rd tornado. I'm thinking it was shortly after that that an early morning anchor showed up on KWTV, but for the life of me, I can't remember her name. She was dark haired, had slightly pronounced front teeth, and was pretty cute in a wholesome way. Anyway..she could NEVER get the words to come out right. She would stammer, make grammatical mistakes, and would sometimes act like she was totally lost. She didn't last long. I saw her again on a few commercials for some dentist office. I want to say her name was Amy, but who knows...my mind is feeble nowadays! Thanks in advance for the name! (if you remember it)

----------


## TaoMaas

> Ok...here's a brain teaser for some of you. I moved down here in 1999, just in time for the May 3rd tornado. I'm thinking it was shortly after that that an early morning anchor showed up on KWTV, but for the life of me, I can't remember her name. She was dark haired, had slightly pronounced front teeth, and was pretty cute in a wholesome way. Anyway..she could NEVER get the words to come out right. She would stammer, make grammatical mistakes, and would sometimes act like she was totally lost. She didn't last long. I saw her again on a few commercials for some dentist office. I want to say her name was Amy, but who knows...my mind is feeble nowadays! Thanks in advance for the name! (if you remember it)


Could you be thinking of Stacy Taylor?

----------


## Debzkidz

> Did anyone else notice that Andy Wallace has disappeared from KOCO? A new fellow named Damon Lane was working today. Who has the goods on what happened to RoboWallace


I was in Fayetteville AR a few weeks ago, and saw Andy Wallace on a station there.  I hadn't even realized was gone.

----------


## bluepickle

> Ok...here's a brain teaser for some of you. I moved down here in 1999, just in time for the May 3rd tornado. I'm thinking it was shortly after that that an early morning anchor showed up on KWTV, but for the life of me, I can't remember her name. She was dark haired, had slightly pronounced front teeth, and was pretty cute in a wholesome way. Anyway..she could NEVER get the words to come out right. She would stammer, make grammatical mistakes, and would sometimes act like she was totally lost. She didn't last long. I saw her again on a few commercials for some dentist office. I want to say her name was Amy, but who knows...my mind is feeble nowadays! Thanks in advance for the name! (if you remember it)


Amy Hawley...my god was she ever awful!

----------


## Tydude

i was watching the Weekend Morning newscast on Channel 5 and i saw that Maggie Stokes who did Traffic for the Weekday morning just started doing anchoring on weekend Mornings what happen to Jiao Jiao Shen

----------


## BB37

I was up in Wichita KS last month and saw former KWTV sports anchor (and Del Rancho pitchman) John Snyder anchoring KSN-TV's evening newscasts.

----------


## lake hefner breeze

> i was watching the Weekend Morning newscast on Channel 5 and i saw that Maggie Stokes who did Traffic for the Weekday morning just started doing anchoring on weekend Mornings what happen to Jiao Jiao Shen


Looks like she has left the building, according to the KOCO website:http://www.koco.com/koconewsteam/index.html

Her name is missing from this list. Good luck to Jiao Jaio, she is an excellent anchor/reporter. I will miss her on the air.

----------


## Thunder

> Looks like she has left the building, according to the KOCO website:http://www.koco.com/koconewsteam/index.html
> 
> Her name is missing from this list. Good luck to Jiao Jaio, she is an excellent anchor/reporter. I will miss her on the air.


I dunno why she would do that.  She loved coming onto the LW for all that thrills. :-(

----------


## duckman

From Erin Guy's facebook page:

Gordon Godfrey where JioaJiao go?
March 14 at 9:00am

Erin Guy Still searching- moving to Kansas City to be with her boyfriend. I'll keep you updated!! Someone will be LUCKY to get her!
March 14 at 9:02am"
So it looks like she followed her heart without a job lined up.

----------


## drum4no1

> I dunno why she would do that.  She loved coming onto the LW for all that thrills. :-(


 Probably because KOCO is a godawful dysfunctional place to work...

----------


## Tydude

thanks its going to be interested to see who does Traffic reports on Channel 5 morning show

----------


## Dustin

How do you all feel about Stan Miller on News 9 in the Morning?  Annoying?  Funny?

----------


## bucktalk

> How do you all feel about Stan Miller on News 9 in the Morning?  Annoying?  Funny?


I'm really trying to appreciate him...but....I can only watch for about 4 minutes...can't take much more.

----------


## mcca7596

> How do you all feel about Stan Miller on News 9 in the Morning?  Annoying?  Funny?


From the little I've seen of him, I like him. Seems wity and sharp spoken.

----------


## Dustin

> From the little I've seen of him, I like him. Seems wity and sharp spoken.


I agree.  At times he goes a little overboard with the jokes but for the most part he does a great job.

----------


## kevinpate

Miller seems quite competent as a talking head and is less stiff than when he arrived. 

I still believe the Marsh/Miller pairing isn't near as solid as compared to when it was Marsh/Murray working the morning slot.

----------


## RadioOKC

I was thrilled to see Stan Miller in OKC! Stan was at KUSI and KFMB in San Diego. I am
suprised that he landed here. Don't be suprised to see him preaching somewhere. His
faith is strong and he actually checked out of TV to preach for a while but went back
to it. 

Chris
http://www.radiookc.com

----------


## Dustin

> I was thrilled to see Stan Miller in OKC! Stan was at KUSI and KFMB in San Diego. I am
> suprised that he landed here. Don't be suprised to see him preaching somewhere. His
> faith is strong and he actually checked out of TV to preach for a while but went back
> to it. 
> 
> Chris
> http://www.radiookc.com


I guess he got homesick because he is originally from here.

----------


## Brett

I noticed while watching the wildfires burn in Spencer that Rusty Surette from KWTV is now the spokesperson for the American Red Cross.

----------


## venture

Hopefully we can add Christina Eckert and perhaps Lauren Nelson as well. Wow, they are HORRIBLE. Christina is terrible on the air, not able to speak in coherent statements most of the time, and if she is put in a Live (Breaking News) situation she just stumbles continuously. Lauren is not as bad, and probably seems worse due to the whole "guilt by association" thing. It says a lot when KWTV has been going to Kelly and Amanda as soon as they can during wildfire coverage.

----------


## ljbab728

> Hopefully we can add Christina Eckert and perhaps Lauren Nelson as well. Wow, they are HORRIBLE. Christina is terrible on the air, not able to speak in coherent statements most of the time, and if she is put in a Live (Breaking News) situation she just stumbles continuously. Lauren is not as bad, and probably seems worse due to the whole "guilt by association" thing. It says a lot when KWTV has been going to Kelly and Amanda as soon as they can during wildfire coverage.


I know this is about former anchors rather than current "in the field" reporters but I have to mention that I think one of the best and most competent recent additions is KFOR's Adam Mertz.  He will be moving up either here or in another city.

----------


## Dustin

> Hopefully we can add Christina Eckert and perhaps Lauren Nelson as well. Wow, they are HORRIBLE. Christina is terrible on the air, not able to speak in coherent statements most of the time, and if she is put in a Live (Breaking News) situation she just stumbles continuously. Lauren is not as bad, and probably seems worse due to the whole "guilt by association" thing. It says a lot when KWTV has been going to Kelly and Amanda as soon as they can during wildfire coverage.


Lauren isn't bad.  I just love her because she is so down to earth and real.  It doesn't hurt that she was Miss America either!   :Wink:

----------


## graybilljeff@yahoo.com

What has happedn to Ed from channel nine. He was doing the weekends, but I havent seen him around the last few weeks?

----------


## SoonerQueen

Ed Murray is on medical leave.

----------


## okyeah

why is Nick Bender doing the noon broadcast at KWTV? I thought he moved to tulsa

----------


## ljbab728

Here is one of my favorite former OKC news anchors.  He's now an anchor with the Detroit NBC affiliate, WDIV-TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up2QpiArLoQ

----------


## venture

> why is Nick Bender doing the noon broadcast at KWTV? I thought he moved to tulsa


He has, but since both stations are owned by Griffin, he is probably being bounced back and forth some now. Wish he would stay in Tulsa completely. Snobby little kid from Penn State. lol

----------


## jagodwin7962

Her name was Lisa Carol "Lee" Evans she died in 1997

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Her name was Lisa Carol "Lee" Evans she died in 1997


Yes she was quite personable and worked at a local am station beforehand if memory serves correct. I used to occasionally see memorial flowers for her at NW 36th and just west of bdwy ext. Very sad as she was a very bright star. Whatever happened to the person that ran into her?

----------


## FFLady

Anyone know where Michael Hendricks anchor on Fox25 weekends went? He just "vanished"......

----------


## Big C

> Anyone know where Michael Hendricks anchor on Fox25 weekends went? He just "vanished"......


Michael went to Toledo, Ohio to become the main anchor @ the NBC station.

----------


## venture

> Michael went to Toledo, Ohio to become the main anchor @ the NBC station.


Wonder if Jeff George hooked him up (even though he came from the Fox affiliate there). :-P

Will probably be a short stay there for him. From what I've read, the NBC affiliate there is a vast...distant 3rd in ratings...with an extremely small audience for their newscasts.

----------


## duckman

When did Matt Austin leave Ch. 25?

----------


## Big C

> When did Matt Austin leave Ch. 25?


Matt left at the end of May to be the morning anchor back home in Florida (Orlando).  And lol @ Venture.  Jeff claims that he had nothing to do with Michael getting job there (so he says, haha).

----------


## Bigrayok

I have seen Tammy Payne on the weekend news on Channel 9 lately. Anyone else notice?

Bigray in Ok

----------


## SoonerQueen

I love having Tammy Payne back on the air.She was always one of my favorites. Kirsten McIntyre is on early mornings now. They seem to have many changes on KWTV lately.

----------


## shawnw

> Just curious if anyone knows what became of the young gal that was on OETA....the Capital reporter....Klare Ly. Is she still working in OKC?


It's pretty easy to Google where she's been the last few years (out of the TV news business, but working in the metro), so I won't get into that, but she's leaving the state in a few weeks, so the answer to your question is about to be "no".

----------


## cameron_405

...remember Alan Mitchell, Gary's sidekick from the late-eighties-early-nineties?   We moved to Columbus, OH in '91 -- want to say it was 1992 (possibly '93) when I was flipping through channels and spotted Alan.  I called the station (the network affiliate escapes me now) just to say 'howdy'.  I did not ask why he had relocated to CMH (though secretly thought he'd had it out with Gary <?>), but he assured me he was happy to be in CMH.  I asked him if he made the same mistake I did -- OSU in Ohio is _not_ 'The Cowboys'.

After a quick Google search, appears as though he's currently at KTEN; Sherman, Denison, Ardmore.

----------


## duckman

Looks like Brandon Beyer will be leaving KOCO. This little diddy was on his wedding site: "His OKC contract expires in October 2011 and he is eager to see where his career will take them next.  Currently, he and his agent have the grueling task of interviewing and negotiating with the many TV stations across the country that are dying to have him on their team."
Sounds a little cocky to me.

----------


## Dustin

> *he and his agent have the grueling task of interviewing and negotiating with the many TV stations across the country that are dying to have him on their team.*

----------


## duckman

Brandon Beyer is headed to Miami. Tonight on Facebook, Damon Lane announced he is taking over weekday mornings.  No word on where Sarah Libby is headed.
Also, Brandon and Anita Blanton came to KOCO at the same time so I'm curious if Blanton is out soon too.

----------


## thaliathemuse

> Looks like Brandon Beyer will be leaving KOCO. This little diddy was on his wedding site: "His OKC contract expires in October 2011 and he is eager to see where his career will take them next.  Currently, he and his agent have the grueling task of interviewing and negotiating with the many TV stations across the country that are dying to have him on their team."
> Sounds a little cocky to me.


Actually, if you knew Brandon at all, you would know that comment was sarcastic.  Brandon is one of THE most genuine people out there.  Considering how talented he is, he is incredibly modest.  That's what made the comment so funny.  Miami is lucky to have him.

----------


## skyrick

Was Shawn Gables in OKC at one time? She's a weekend anchor on channel 8 WFAA (ABC) here in DFW. My sister was visiting from Norman and thought she looked familiar.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Was Shawn Gables in OKC at one time? She's a weekend anchor on channel 8 WFAA (ABC) here in DFW. My sister was visiting from Norman and thought she looked familiar.


I don't know if it's the same person (I suspect it is), but there was a Shon Gables who used to work at Ch. 9.

----------


## rickself

Not a news anchor, but where has Jim Gardner, pilot and on-air reporter with the Bob Moore Chopper 4? Seems Chopper 4 was a no-show in the first round of fires in the NE part of the city Aug 30 and Kevin Josefy is doing the reporting. Maybe Gardner is serving his country as a Guard pilot? It's really difficult to watch Paul Folger for any extended period of time...say 30 seconds or more.
And now to answer my own question...
Guess all I had to do was Google it. Jim Gardner is moving to Channel 9, replacing Mason Dunn, who was fired in June.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Was Shawn Gables in OKC at one time? She's a weekend anchor on channel 8 WFAA (ABC) here in DFW. My sister was visiting from Norman and thought she looked familiar.


 Yes she was. She did local commercials and she was a news reporter but cannot remember forwhat Channel?

----------


## skyrick

> I don't know if it's the same person (I suspect it is), but there was a Shon Gables who used to work at Ch. 9.


Probably so, she may be "Shon"

----------


## Thunder

I think its a mistake for Brandon Beyer to abandon us. :'-(

----------


## Tydude

Brandon Beyer still works for KOCO 5

----------


## duckman

> Brandon Beyer still works for KOCO 5


His contract isn't up until October.

----------


## Tydude

ok hopefully he doesn't leave KOCO 5

----------


## duckman

> ok hopefully he doesn't leave KOCO 5


He's already announced he and his wife will be moving to Miami, Fl

----------


## Tydude

how did you guys find about that he is leaving

----------


## FFLady

Hey guys - she wasn't an anchor, but where did Phyllis Williams, reporter for Fox go? Wasn't there a discrimination lawsuit a couple years ago involving her????

----------


## Tydude

Brandon Byers left KOCO the first week of October and Dan Thomas has replace him

----------


## drumsncode

Anyone know how Amy McRee and her baby turned out?  KWTV gave her a big sendoff, but now they act like she never existed.  Did she have a boy or a girl?

----------


## CaptDave

I wish Tammy Payne was still on Channel 9 - much easier on the eyes. :-D

----------


## drumsncode

> I wish Tammy Payne was still on Channel 9 - much easier on the eyes. :-D


Unless she quit last week, Tammy anchors every weekend at 6am on KWTV.

----------


## kevinpate

> Anyone know how Amy McRee and her baby turned out?  KWTV gave her a big sendoff, but now they act like she never existed.  Did she have a boy or a girl?


Never heard.  But dinna the family all go to California for her husband's career?  If so, not really a huge surprise there isn't a lot of noise after the move.

----------


## Thunder

Brandon Byers was such a cutie. Now he is all gone and lost. What a major mistake of his career to abandon us. :-(

----------


## venture

> What a major mistake of his career to abandon us. :-(


He went from OKC to Miami. Market #44 to Market #16. Umm, sorry that was a major improvement for him in my opinion. OKC is just a 2nd tier media market and will always be a stepping stone for people. They'll start out in the Lawtons, Amarillos of the market and then hopefully make their way into the middle markets like OKC. Not many get their chance to move to a top major tier market. He did. Who are we to say he made a mistake. If he likes the market, enjoys the job, and is getting paid more than he was here...so be it.

----------


## Thunder

I miss him so much. :-( 

Still some cute guys here...whew.

----------


## Wambo36

> Anyone know how Amy McRee and her baby turned out?  KWTV gave her a big sendoff, but now they act like she never existed.  Did she have a boy or a girl?


Last Sunday there was a show on Discovery starring Mike Rowe called "Worlds Dirtiest Man". He started the show by telling how he got a call from a husband and wife team of Discovery Channel producers about the idea for this show. It was Amy and her husband. Part of the show was filmed at their house and she was holding the baby through some of it. I guess that means she's a producer for the DC?

----------


## Tydude

> I miss him so much. :-( 
> 
> Still some cute guys here...whew.


 he is married and that is gross and creapy

----------


## Thunder

> he is married and that is gross and creapy


Dude, duh, we all know that. Ain't no different when you drool at girls. Ewww, that is gross and creepy.....the females...yuck!

----------


## Dustin

I hear Angela Buckelew is returning to KWTV... True?

----------


## Jim Kyle

Well, Kelly Ogle made the announcement on the 6 p.m. news tonight, so it's as true as anything else heard on the air...

----------


## venture

> Well, Kelly Ogle made the announcement on the 6 p.m. news tonight, so it's as true as anything else heard on the air...


I read this comment first before scrolling up and also had my hopes raised that he was retiring. LOL 

What position is she taking? Good to see her back.

----------


## Jim Kyle

She'll be on the Medical beat, and only a few days each week at that. Lately I've been watching KFOR more than KWTV so I may not have all the details...

----------


## venture

Ahhh that's too bad. Yeah, I've moved over to KFOR for most news now unless it is 10 minutes before Letterman comes on and I just turn it to 9 as I wait.

----------


## FFLady

Was cool to see Lisa Monahan (former Fox) anchoring for Channel 9. I always liked her & Britten on Fox!!

----------


## drumsncode

I don't want to start a new thread on this, but I wonder if KFOR sees the conflicting forces at work when they try to get people to watch KAUT at 9pm, while simultaneously plugging the heck out of the new show "Rock Center"?  I'm still shaking my head at the fact that they beg us to switch over at 7am on weekdays, skipping the "Today Show".  I would think the network would be pretty furious over that.  

Poor Sara Celi on KAUT at 9pm, trying to fight off "Rock Center" and Jaime Cerreta on FOX25 on the same night.  That's just not a fair fight.

----------


## MDot

I'm still laughing over the name Sara Celi. Lol

----------


## MikeOKC

> I don't want to start a new thread on this, but I wonder if KFOR sees the conflicting forces at work when they try to get people to watch KAUT at 9pm, while simultaneously plugging the heck out of the new show "Rock Center"?  I'm still shaking my head at the fact that they beg us to switch over at 7am on weekdays, skipping the "Today Show".  I would think the network would be pretty furious over that.  
> 
> Poor Sara Celi on KAUT at 9pm, trying to fight off "Rock Center" and Jaime Cerreta on FOX25 on the same night.  That's just not a fair fight.


I'm with you. It's one of the odd fallouts of Reagan's deregulation measures of radio and television - which has killed off small town radio and homogenized big city radio. As for TV, being able to own "competing" stations in the same market and cross-promote, to the detriment of the network affiliate - was something that, before deregulation - would have been laughed at as to ever happening. Well.....

----------


## ljbab728

> I don't want to start a new thread on this, but I wonder if KFOR sees the conflicting forces at work when they try to get people to watch KAUT at 9pm, while simultaneously plugging the heck out of the new show "Rock Center"?  I'm still shaking my head at the fact that they beg us to switch over at 7am on weekdays, skipping the "Today Show".  I would think the network would be pretty furious over that.  
> 
> Poor Sara Celi on KAUT at 9pm, trying to fight off "Rock Center" and Jaime Cerreta on FOX25 on the same night.  That's just not a fair fight.


drum, I have mentioned that very same thing on other threads.  I'm sure they are entirely within their rights by crosspromoting but it does seem like a strange way to do business.  It would be like if I was moonlighting with another company and asked my customers to call me on a different number for the other company or after I finished work, I told my day customers to be sure to call me at night.  I understand that both stations are owned by the same company but it is just weird and I would think that it would make any local advertisers wonder about where they should place their ads if the station was asking the viewers to change to a different station at a time when their ad might be on.

----------


## FFLady

I just can't get into the 9 o'clock news - KAUT.......maybe Cherokee will take her old spot back?  lol

----------


## Tydude

i like the old format at 9:00 on KAUT with weather in the first 10 minutes and sports

----------


## drumsncode

Just heard that Danielle Vollmar is leaving FOX25 for Dallas.  How quickly things change around here.  Think back a year or so ago.  We had Angie Mock at the anchor desk with Matt Austin, along with Lauren Richardson reporting.  Now that crew is completely gone.  Liz Dueweke is probably on her way to becoming a superstar.  FOX25 in the evening has pretty much turned over their complete reporting staff.

And for those who have not kept up with Lauren Richardson, she nailed a cool job doing weather in California.

----------


## mikeareese

Most of these anchors aren't from Oklahoma. Ogle, Cavanaugh, Blevins, and England are all okies. Does  Lauren Richardson still put out Brag Book magazine. I know she use to fly back to Oklahoma for the magazine.

----------


## drumsncode

> Most of these anchors aren't from Oklahoma. Ogle, Cavanaugh, Blevins, and England are all okies. Does  Lauren Richardson still put out Brag Book magazine. I know she use to fly back to Oklahoma for the magazine.


I'm not sure about Lauren and the magazine, but she's still very active on Facebook.  You could probably contact her and ask.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Emily Wood left KWTV and is now working at a station in  Springfield Missouri.

----------


## FFLady

> Just heard that Danielle Vollmar is leaving FOX25 for Dallas.  How quickly things change around here.  Think back a year or so ago.  We had Angie Mock at the anchor desk with Matt Austin, along with Lauren Richardson reporting.  Now that crew is completely gone.  Liz Dueweke is probably on her way to becoming a superstar.  FOX25 in the evening has pretty much turned over their complete reporting staff.
> 
> And for those who have not kept up with Lauren Richardson, she nailed a cool job doing weather in California.


Fox is my preference for news because I watch them at 9 pm. Seems like just yesterday Danielle did her first gig on the weather with them...the shy yankee - lol. She certainly blossomed here, and I sort of figured when she switched to mornings, she was basically one-upping her resume. Got the exposure she needed and went to a bigger market! But I do have to wonder what sort of world it is there at KOKH (man's?).......yes, a couple of guys have left, but it seems to be more the women, namely Britten F. & Lisa M, who, BTW, is now on Channel 9.

----------


## drumsncode

> Fox is my preference for news because I watch them at 9 pm. Seems like just yesterday Danielle did her first gig on the weather with them...the shy yankee - lol. She certainly blossomed here, and I sort of figured when she switched to mornings, she was basically one-upping her resume. Got the exposure she needed and went to a bigger market! But I do have to wonder what sort of world it is there at KOKH (man's?).......yes, a couple of guys have left, but it seems to be more the women, namely Britten F. & Lisa M, who, BTW, is now on Channel 9.


Britten Follett got an offer she couldn't refuse, a killer job with the family business, traveling to fantastic places.  I noticed Nick Winkler vanished again though.  Haven't tried to track him down.  And I'm thrilled to see Lisa on KWTV.  Maybe she'll get to do some anchoring.

And sooner or later Robin Marsh is going to leave.  That will open up some new opportunities for the ladies to move up.

----------


## SoonerQueen

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s2057347.shtml

Nick Winkler is in Minnesota now working on Channel 5 there.

----------


## Dustin

Jiao Jiao Shen was just on todays episode of Millionaire!

----------


## drumsncode

And speaking of "former" news anchors, word has it on the "tweet" that Jennifer Pierce is filling in for Ed Murray this weekend.  Give the girl some ratings, would ya?  It's been a long time since we saw Jen at the desk.

----------


## drumsncode

FOX25's Jaclyn Schultz is headed to Phoenix.  Her last night is Sunday, Dec 11th.  Another one bites the dust.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s2057347.shtml
> 
> Nick Winkler is in Minnesota now working on Channel 5 there.


I honestly can't think of a better place than Minnesota--hopefully there in The Cities, doncha know, instead of some off-market place like Bemidji or Duloot for cripes sakes--for someone named "Nick Winkler" to be anchoring the news.

The only way it could be better is if his name was Nick Winklersen . . .
But it could be worse . . .

----------


## FFLady

> FOX25's Jaclyn Schultz is headed to Phoenix.  Her last night is Sunday, Dec 11th.  Another one bites the dust.


Really? Here I was too tired to watch the whole hour last night - she must have mentioned it then???? bummer

----------


## drumsncode

> Really? Here I was too tired to watch the whole hour last night - she must have mentioned it then???? bummer


They did the usual.  They teased it all hour, then did it at the last possible moment with 1 minute to go.  It was just a standard goodbye.  No one got hurt. ;-)

----------


## drumsncode

Just read a post on Facebook where Amy Lester is leaving KWTV to go to Dallas.  Another one bites the dust.

----------


## kevinpate

> They did the usual.  They teased it all hour, then did it at the last possible moment with 1 minute to go.  It was just a standard goodbye.  No one got hurt. ;-)


Saw that at the end of the 6 pm broadcast.  She wasn't there, but the co-anchors took a (brief) moment to mention she and her family were leaving and they would miss her.

----------


## Tydude

Kimberly Suiters from KOCO anchor left the NBC Station in D.C. and became a Evening news reporter for the ABC Station in D.C.

----------


## FFLady

Good for her!!! When her and Tyler left, that was big shoes to fill. They just seemed like the perfect pair! And I enjoyed watching them at the anchor desk!

----------


## Tydude

they find a good news anchor with Paul Folger who replace Tyler Suiters

----------


## duckman

Paul Folger is terrible. In fact, all of the male anchors KOCO has brought in lately are terrible. Mat Garcia and Dan Thomas in the mornings have zero personality, while Paul Folger can't seem to handle any type of late breaking news without stumbling over his words in every sentence. Wendell Edwards should replace Folger and Maggie Stokes would be wonderful in a pairing with Anita Blanton. Hell, I'd even enjoy an Anita Blanton/Jessica Schambach newscast!

----------


## drumsncode

> Paul Folger is terrible. In fact, all of the male anchors KOCO has brought in lately are terrible. Mat Garcia and Dan Thomas in the mornings have zero personality, while Paul Folger can't seem to handle any type of late breaking news without stumbling over his words in every sentence. Wendell Edwards should replace Folger and Maggie Stokes would be wonderful in a pairing with Anita Blanton. Hell, I'd even enjoy an Anita Blanton/Jessica Schambach newscast!


I really like Paul Folger.  I think he and Jessica have this wonderful chemistry, if you take time to pick up on it.  Don't go hatin' on Paul.  He's a great guy.

----------


## Tydude

Paul replace one of the best news anchor at channel 5 and if the station didn't like him he wouldn't of stay at the station

----------


## drumsncode

I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but Lauren Richardson, formerly of FOX25 is now a meteorologist in California.  Show her some love and give her a "like" on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/laurenbrookstv

Yes, Virginia, there really is life after OKC.

----------


## bluedogok

Mitch Jelnicker (he left channel 9 a long time ago) is still up here with channel 7 in Denver. We were watching the Saturday news one morning and a guy who on during the summer in Austin was the anchor on that newscast here in Denver, guess they can move pretty quickly.

----------


## RealJimbo

Saw in the Sunday newspaper that Sara Libby is now at Chesapeake as an engineering technician.

----------


## drum4no1

Getting out of TV is the smartest decision ever.  especially KOCO

----------


## SoonerGirl26

Just heard that former KFOR news anchor, Jerry Adams, died Friday.

----------


## Brett

Former KFOR anchor Heather Unruh who left OKC to go to WCVB in Boston just announced that Kevin Spacey assaulted a relative of hers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-relative.html

----------


## Brett

> Former KFOR anchor Heather Unruh who left OKC to go to WCVB in Boston just announced that Kevin Spacey assaulted a relative of hers.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-relative.html


Relative revealed as Unruh's son.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-relative.html

----------


## Jersey Boss

Heather Unruh news conference that was held earlier today. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ushpmg00000009

----------

